# The Real Real lost my items



## gracekelly

I sent quite a few things to the Real Real. They were actually picked up at my home with their contactless pickup service.   I noticed that three items were not being shown on my sales page  and inquired about it.  I am now being told that they don't have them and they are suggesting that I never included them!   Has this happened to anyone where they have lost things?


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> I sent quite a few things to the Real Real. They were actually picked up at my home with their contactless pickup service.   I noticed that three items were not being shown on my sales page  and inquired about it.  I am now being told that they don't have them and they are suggesting that I never included them!   Has this happened to anyone where they have lost things?


another member here told me TRR rejected a bag she sent them and it took them a long time to get it back to her but that's a bit different than your experience.  wow....hope this gets resolved.  have you talked to someone in management?


----------



## gracekelly

Yes.  I have a contact person who I worked with.  This was my first experience sending them anything.  They refused on pair of shoes and sent them back to me immediately.  I had sent pictures of all my items to the contact person ahead of the pick up.  If they stick to their story that I didn't include them, then I will get nothing for them!  Three Hermes scarves are worth a few bucks I would say!


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  I have a contact person who I worked with.  This was my first experience sending them anything.  They refused on pair of shoes and sent them back to me immediately.  I had sent pictures of all my items to the contact person ahead of the pick up.  If they stick to their story that I didn't include them, then I will get nothing for them!  Three Hermes scarves are worth a few bucks I would say!


wow......maybe tell them you have access to a forum with thousands of women who have designer bags other other items to sell?


----------



## youngster

This is horrible and completely unacceptable, especially since they came to your home and picked up the items themselves!  How maddening!


----------



## papertiger

I am so sorry  .

I no longer work (selling) with concessions B&M or online, too many negative incidents. 

I've never bought or sold with TRR, but find this terrifying, yet, sadly not surprising.


----------



## cbarrus

Tell them you will need to file a police report and someone will be getting with them shortly. Seriously, though, this is unacceptable. I can't believe that someone would tell you that you did not include them and expect you to believe it. I have never used them before because I've heard some good but also some bad things about them. I do hope this works out in your favor. I would certainly not give up as I'm sure you will not. They would get really sick of hearing from me.


----------



## gracekelly

sdkitty said:


> wow......maybe tell them you have access to a forum with thousands of women who have designer bags other other items to sell?


No kidding! 
 You know on the Chanel jacket thread, there were several instances of ladies buying jackets that were missing a button.  The ad on the site showed a jacket that had all the buttons.  So where did the missing button get to?  
I thought that contactless pick up would be a good thing.  I am going to point the finger at the company doing the pick up since the warehouse surveillance tapes are not showing the items.   My husband and I  saw the driver take the items from the shopping bags that I had placed them in and put them in a sack.  So what happened?  
 In retrospect it would have been safer to put the things in a box and send them in.


----------



## gracekelly

cbarrus said:


> Tell them you will need to file a police report and someone will be getting with them shortly. Seriously, though, this is unacceptable. I can't believe that someone would tell you that you did not include them and expect you to believe it. I have never used them before because I've heard some good but also some bad things about them. I do hope this works out in your favor. I would certainly not give up as I'm sure you will not. They would get really sick of hearing from me.


Thanks!  You are quite correct that putting the blame back on me as not including them is a really cheap shot. It is a way for them to not make a restitution payment to me.


----------



## youngster

I like the idea of filing a police report and letting TRR know that you are going to do this if they don't take action to either find your scarves or compensate you for the theft. Not that we expect the police to drop everything to find your scarves of course, but you can establish that you aren't the one trying to deceive TRR.


----------



## cbarrus

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  You are quite correct that putting the blame back on me as not including them is a really cheap shot. It is a way for them to not make a restitution payment to me.



I would also ask for my items back that they do say they have, but that's just me. Once burned, as they say.


----------



## gracekelly

cbarrus said:


> I would also ask for my items back that they do say they have, but that's just me. Once burned, as they say.


You know, I did consider that.  I will wait for a better response from them and take it from there, but I am definitely considering having everything else returned.  
My husband told me that if I ever sent anything else to them, I would need my head examined!


----------



## cbarrus

gracekelly said:


> You know, I did consider that.  I will wait for a better response from them and take it from there, but I am definitely considering having everything else returned.
> My husband told me that if I ever sent anything else to them, I would need my head examined!



My husband would say the same thing, LOL.


----------



## cbarrus

When you have a minute look at their FB page. A few people have mentioned lost items, clueless customer service, etc.


----------



## gracekelly

cbarrus said:


> When you have a minute look at their FB page. A few people have mentioned lost items, clueless customer service, etc.


Thanks!  Will do!


----------



## gracekelly

@cbarrus I took a look. Not very encouraging.  I will given them 24 hours to get back to me and then I will file a police report.


----------



## etoile de mer

@gracekelly, so sorry to hear! I've read so many mixed reviews about them, wasn't sure what to think. I hope you can get this sorted out without too much more aggravation. Sending best wishes, and keep us posted!


----------



## youngster

I have had good and not-so-good experiences with TRR but nothing like what happened to @gracekelly.


----------



## cbarrus

One more suggestion and then I'm done, LOL. You can also look at the Better Business Bureau. It looks like they are accredited on there, and there have been some complaints. Probably not a lot for as much business that they do, but it does look like someone from the company responds.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  I have a contact person who I worked with.  This was my first experience sending them anything.  They refused on pair of shoes and sent them back to me immediately.  I had sent pictures of all my items to the contact person ahead of the pick up.  If they stick to their story that I didn't include them, then I will get nothing for them!  Three Hermes scarves are worth a few bucks I would say!



Did they give you any estimates or quotes re pricing in writing before they picked up the items?  It's unclear to me how they picked up the stuff -- took it from your bag and put it in one of theirs?   Were the shoes included and then returned to you?


----------



## Antonia

Oh wow, so sorry to hear about this!  I've been selling and buying from TRR for 5-6 years now and most of the time I've had no issues.  There have been a few hiccups here and there over the years.  I'm getting ready to send them a big box of stuff tomorrow so we'll see.  I've also asked them to send me back 2 Chanel items that have been there a while and have not sold and rather than give them away at 50% off, I'd rather have them back and try to sell them myself.  It's been a month and I still haven't received them back. But it always takes forever to get stuff back from them...not sure why!!!


----------



## jellyv

Did you check elsewhere on the site to see if your scarves do show up, by error, with another seller? Wonder if by some chance they accidentally sorted them in with someone else's goods upon arrival. Unlikely, but just a thought. What a terrible situation!


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Did they give you any estimates or quotes re pricing in writing before they picked up the items?  It's unclear to me how they picked up the stuff -- took it from your bag and put it in one of theirs?   Were the shoes included and then returned to you?


In LA they have contactless pick up.  You arrange a time and put it on your front step.  This is what I did and was home and my husband and I observed the entire pick up and the driver transferring my items from my shopping bags into a sack. I even made a copy of the consignment list and put it in one of the shopping bags. On the consigned items, there is no pricing ahead of time.  The shoes that were returned were part of this pick up. I received them back very quickly.


----------



## gracekelly

jellyv said:


> Did you check elsewhere on the site to see if your scarves do show up, by error, with another seller? Wonder if by some chance they accidentally sorted them in with someone else's goods upon arrival. Unlikely, but just a thought. What a terrible situation!


I will keep my eye out!


----------



## McLoverly

My luck with them has been pretty hit or miss. I did the white glove pick-up for a couple of NIB Kartell lamps. The associate opened the lamps to photograph them. Over a month later, still no updates on the lamps. I then saw that the lamps were being shipped back to me because they were damaged. When I received them back, I contacted customer service and they told me they would give me the amount that I would have received from consignment. It was a bit low, but fair. I had to ship the lamps back to them. It took an additional month or two for their warehouse to process the return. I had to send numerous emails, but they did eventually buy them out.


----------



## Designer Patroit

I know nothing of the services RR provide.  Could you have taken the box to UPS? This sounds fishy to me. I recently sent a $$$ bag to FP. I called FP before I shipped, and asked if I should insure, they said no, they sent me shipping label that was insured per them. I took it to a ups store and got receipt.  All went well.  IMO I feel it best to ship items one at a time or separately. I like the suggestion to file a police report.  I’m so sad for you.


----------



## samfalstaff

I believe TRR has lost my items as well. My consignor page shows that they received them on 2/17. And then nothing. The last communication from them was in mid-March when they asked me for pictures of the bags. I've been contacting them for the past month trying to find out what happened to them. So far nothing. I think this is the end of my consignor relationship with them.


----------



## youngster

Designer Patroit said:


> I know nothing of the services RR provide.  Could you have taken the box to UPS? This sounds fishy to me. I recently sent a $$$ bag to FP. I called FP before I shipped, and asked if I should insure, they said no, they sent me shipping label that was insured per them. I took it to a ups store and got receipt.  All went well.  IMO* I feel it best to ship items one at a time or separately.* I like the suggestion to file a police report.  I’m so sad for you.



I've heard this too, people shipping two or more bags to Fashionphile or somewhere but then being told that only one was received.  Then the burden of proof is on you to show that you actually shipped two or more.  

Still, TRR should have the person picking up the items check them off individually against the consignment list and provide a receipt immediately.  It wouldn't take that long and would likely avoid the problem of items "disappearing" since it would be clear that the items were picked up.  They could do this contactless as well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This is awful @gracekelly . I just had a bad experience with them as well but nothing like this. I hope it works out


----------



## jane

I have never sold to TRR but as a customer, they are now last on my list when I am looking for preloved. Their photography is a joke, their descriptions are often very inaccurate and always incomplete, they don't know the style names or colors for most items, their return policy is terrible, and they don't do free shipping. I guess the only upside to their incompetence is when they price something too low because they have no idea what it is.


----------



## etoile de mer

The thread linked below is from 3 years ago, but reading it, and other stories I've read here on the forum, have made me want to run the other way! I know some have had good experiences with them, but I'd rather have less chance of this kind of drama in my life!






						Scarves - Help! The Real Real Ruined my Scarves!
					

So, I have 24Hermes scarves I wanted to sell and, I wanted to try out The Real Real. I sent them 24 scarves, packed carefully in boxes, some new with tags. One scarf they sold without my permission on a price. One scarf they rejected. The rejected scarf was returned to me out of its box, loose...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## gracekelly

jane said:


> I have never sold to TRR but as a customer, they are now last on my list when I am looking for preloved. Their photography is a joke, their descriptions are often very inaccurate and always incomplete, they don't know the style names or colors for most items, their return policy is terrible, and they don't do free shipping. I guess the only upside to their incompetence is when they price something too low because they have no idea what it is.


I totally agree about descriptions. Two pair or the shoes I sent were new in the box. I never wore them.  How they  listed them with wear to the toe and inner sole is beyond me.


----------



## gracekelly

After mulling this overnight, I think I will request that a review of all the items that van picked up on that day and time period,  be done.   If the scarves are listed eventually they might be part of another person’s consignment. 

I certainly learned that a photo should be taken of what is in a box or shopping bag before shipping.  A video of the items being placed would be even better.


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> I've heard this too, people shipping two or more bags to Fashionphile or somewhere but then being told that only one was received.  Then the burden of proof is on you to show that you actually shipped two or more.
> 
> Still, TRR should have the person picking up the items check them off individually against the consignment list and provide a receipt immediately.  It wouldn't take that long and would likely avoid the problem of items "disappearing" since it would be clear that the items were picked up.  They could do this contactless as well.


Absolutely and I put the inventory list in with the items!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I am so horrified and saddened to hear that this is happening to you. I hope you're able to either retrieve the items or be properly compensated for them.


----------



## gracekelly

SakuraSakura said:


> I am so horrified and saddened to hear that this is happening to you. I hope you're able to either retrieve the items or be properly compensated for them.


Thanks!  By telling people that they must not have included them in the shipment, they are throwing the onus back on the consignor.  Very clever of them so they don't have to pay out.


----------



## NS107

OP, I am so sorry this happened to you. I agree with the others who suggest checking the website to see if your scarves were mixed up with another consignor‘s Items. Based on my recent experience with TRR, I can totally see how this could happen. There is a client rep in my area who makes contactless pick-ups once a month. I packed my items in three shopping bags, each with the detailed inventory list of all the items and also noting which items from the inventory were in that bag. I also emailed the list to the client rep and took photos. When she arrived, her car was packed! She placed two bags in a white zippered sack on the back seat and then stuffed the third bag in an open space in the truck, separating it from the others. The whole time I kept thinking that those items could easily be mixed up with another consignor’s especially if the contents fell out during transit. In the end, it worked out for me. But if I consigned again, I‘d go the extra step as you suggested and video the packing of each shopping bag. I hope they find your scarves.


----------



## CeeJay

gracekelly said:


> I sent quite a few things to the Real Real. They were actually picked up at my home with their contactless pickup service.   I noticed that three items were not being shown on my sales page  and inquired about it.  I am now being told that they don't have them and they are suggesting that I never included them!   Has this happened to anyone where they have lost things?


*YES INDEED* .. they "lost" 3 of my (_more expensive_) Jewelry items and it took them *3 freakin' months* to research it (_claiming the same as what you noted that "*well - maybe YOU didn't include them*"_)!!!  *Total BS* .. because before I give it to the gal (_who also comes to my house - likely that it's the same person_ @gracekelly) .. I photograph EVERYTHING and I also write up a list (_actually in Excel_), with a description of the item and the retail price .. and I make the gal SIGN the document noting that all the items listed and photographed are included in the "drop-off" parcel.

So, what happened in my case??? .. (_and I found out only because one of their stupid inside associates accidentally cc:'d me on an internal email_) .. 2 folks in their *LA Warehouse* walked off with those 3 Jewelry items (_in other words, they STOLE them and never showed up at TRR again .. so, obviously they had every intention of stealing them and getting the hell out of town_)!!  I reported the incident to the LAPD, but as you might suspect, the LAPD did NOTHING (_can't even say how disappointing I find them .. it's like they simply DO NOT care about any of the folks in the Valley_) .. in addition to their response of "_*well - this type of 'stuff' happens a lot out here and yes, the folks jump-out of LA as soon as possible*_". 

*So, what really made TRR jump?!?!*  I called my dear Attorney friend back in Boston (_Labor Law_), to inquire as to who would be the best attorney in Boston that would be able to help me.  More importantly  .. (_remember, I worked in the Alternatives area and as such, I knew the Investment Managers who had provided the start-up $$$_) I started to craft an email that would be sent to their CEO and my lawyer, noting that the 3 items were stolen (_I also provided the copy of the email that I accidentally received_) .. that I would report them not only for theft but more importantly .. I would make their Investment Managers aware of said theft which could very well result in them divesting their interest in TRR (_and since the 3 IM's had all put in a fair amount of $$$_).  Since TRR had yet to go public, losing any investment $$$ would hurt them greatly!

In the same letter, I provided the pictures of my items, the list of my items, and the signed copy of the receipt of all items but more importantly, I noted that since the theft occurred on their premises and that the thieves had been employees of TRR, I expected TRR to *outright PURCHASE* my stolen items at *FULL RETAIL*!!!!!  So, well .. 2 out of 3 isn't bad .. TRR did agree to purchase the items outright, but unfortunately .. because I had signed the consignment agreement, I could not get the full retail price .. but they did pay me *80% *of the retail price (_remember - their "normal" agreement is 70% but it does also depend on the "cost" of the item_).  Their CEO was pretty darn pissed off at me and in one phone call (_my attorney was also on the line_), she noted that she planned to "cancel" my account such that I couldn't purchase or sell any items anymore .. and that is when my attorney stepped in and told her "*under no circumstances will my/your client be subjected to that threat*"!!  Another important note .. *they had to pay me w/in 7 days*, not their BS of paying on the 15th of the month and they had to pay me by *direct deposit* with ZERO fees incurred by me. 

7 days later .. I had the $$$ and it was a nice sum, but .. alas, I refuse to consign with them going forward .. I will purchase items (_I find that they stupidly put up designer jewelry for pennies on the dollar because they simply don't know the designer jewelry as I do_) as I have gotten some truly MEGA-deals!! 

Sorry for the verbose response; if you want to PM me, feel free to do so ..


----------



## youngster

Wow @CeeJay, what a story!  Glad you fought the good fight and won.  That is ridiculous that TRR wouldn't just step up and make it right, especially given that you had that internal email showing the items were stolen by their employees.

I have sold items through another consignment site, ThredUp, for a couple of years.  Nothing high end designer, mostly just mall stuff but occasionally a few really nice items.  I've had items disappear a couple of times, including recently (a lightweight leather jacket) that never made it to listing.  I emailed a couple of times and was told that the item was rejected for quality issues. Too bad for me.  (I stupidly forgot to ask for return assurance so that anything rejected would come back to me.)  The jacket had been worn maybe twice and was in perfect condition and a lovely color too. I'm sure someone walked off with it.  Because I never expect much money from these sales, I didn't pursue it but I'm done selling through them as well and will just donate to charity or sell the nicer items myself.


----------



## bisousx

This is my biggest fear, which is why I only drop off consignments to their office where you have an appointment, someone sits down with you and reviews the item in your presence and get documentation of its receipt.

I did once arrange for UPS pickup during the hype of pandemic and was a nervous wreck because the UPS guy didn’t give me a confirmation of pickup/scan receipt even when I asked for it. TRR said that if the item went missing in transit, their postal insurance would pay for the value of the item.

Now we know this is a crock of ish.

I recently did a drop off to their store and it’s been over a month... finally accepted but not listed yet. So even their store drop off is not acceptable imo.

I’m so sorry this happened to you @gracekelly. Can you take them to small claims court?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Keep checking the website as it is a possibility that inventory can get mixed up.
However, when TRR claims it wasn't in the "bag" & points the finger at you the consignor,
something is very wrong with that picture.
All bags/boxes should be taped/sealed...
I am sorry this happened & hopefully this will all sort out & be as proactive as your patience
will allow.. Don't take this loss sitting down even if you have to work something out.. DO so!!


----------



## 880

gracekelly said:


> I sent quite a few things to the Real Real. They were actually picked up at my home with their contactless pickup service.   I noticed that three items were not being shown on my sales page  and inquired about it.  I am now being told that they don't have them and they are suggesting that I never included them!   Has this happened to anyone where they have lost things?


This is so terrible @gracekelly. I am so sorry this happened to you. I have sent items to TRR in the past, but packed them in my own box. I agree with the BBB, police report and atty suggestion from other TPFers above. fingers crossed that TRR does the right thing. Please keep us updated. Hugs


----------



## gracekelly

bisousx said:


> This is my biggest fear, which is why I only drop off consignments to their office where you have an appointment, someone sits down with you and reviews the item in your presence and get documentation of its receipt.
> 
> I did once arrange for UPS pickup during the hype of pandemic and was a nervous wreck because the UPS guy didn’t give me a confirmation of pickup/scan receipt even when I asked for it. TRR said that if the item went missing in transit, their postal insurance would pay for the value of the item.
> 
> Now we know this is a crock of ish.
> 
> I recently did a drop off to their store and it’s been over a month... finally accepted but not listed yet. So even their store drop off is not acceptable imo.
> 
> I’m so sorry this happened to you @gracekelly. Can you take them to small claims court?



In a non Covid world, I would  have taken them in as you are quite right, that is the best way to do it.


----------



## gracekelly

Yesterday I wrote a rather strongly worded email to them. So far crickets.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am still so horrified this is happening to you, and now I remember the tPFer whose scarves were ruined. Honestly, a group of buyers/consignors should write an open letter to their investors. Many of us are lawyers, investors, etc. They need to hear these stories.
(Or, we all get together and launch a competitor.....)


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> Yesterday I wrote a rather strongly worded email to them. So far crickets.



Hi gracekelly, as it's now been a few days, hoping you've received a reply!


----------



## gracekelly

Good news, but I don’t want to jinx things. I have been in contact via phone and email with tRR. Things should be resolving in another 7-10 days. I will let you all know the final outcome. Thanks to all my old and new tPF  friends for the moral support. I started this thread because I felt it was important for folks to know that reselling, even with reputable known sites, can be hazardous, and nothing should be taken for granted.   Big hugs to all of you!


----------



## youngster

Super glad to hear this news @gracekelly!  I'm glad to hear TRR is stepping up to make this right.


----------



## floridagal23

youngster said:


> Wow @CeeJay, what a story!  Glad you fought the good fight and won.  That is ridiculous that TRR wouldn't just step up and make it right, especially given that you had that internal email showing the items were stolen by their employees.
> 
> I have sold items through another consignment site, ThredUp, for a couple of years.  Nothing high end designer, mostly just mall stuff but occasionally a few really nice items.  I've had items disappear a couple of times, including recently (a lightweight leather jacket) that never made it to listing.  I emailed a couple of times and was told that the item was rejected for quality issues. Too bad for me.  (I stupidly forgot to ask for return assurance so that anything rejected would come back to me.)  The jacket had been worn maybe twice and was in perfect condition and a lovely color too. I'm sure someone walked off with it.  Because I never expect much money from these sales, I didn't pursue it but I'm done selling through them as well and will just donate to charity or sell the nicer items myself.


Thred up has done the same thing to me on a Burberry wool coat (just came from the dry cleaner and worn twice) and a Prada nylon bag. ‘Damaged’ and wouldn’t return. Never again.


----------



## Ylesiya

I don't sell anything on tRR as I live in a different country but I am shocked how the pickups are organised!
If I were to own such a business, it would have been a procedure with strict protocol without any stupid contactless pickups which are just asking for a fraud!!!
I used to sell on one of the local websites here and they had the same flaw (I don't deal with them anymore precisely for this reason): leave your item outside the door, so our representative could pick it up. Whaaaat?!! Some of my items are worth quite a few thousands and although I live in a safe country, low crime does not mean no crime! How does anyone confirm in this scenario what actually was in the bag? 
I remember the guy turned up at my door, took the bag with item, made some sort of a note in his checklist and off he went. 
So:
1) he did not check what was inside the bag. What if I were to start complaining later that part of the package is missing?
2) I did not receive any receipt or paper that my item was collected. It was not a cheap item, about 1000 bucks.
I can see a lot of scenarios where this kind of procedure can lead to a lot of trouble, not even talking about the fact that normally couriers who pick up these items are less than aware about their cost or importance of packaging.

If I were to run anything like that, I would:
1) insist on all the items to be checked one by one in the presence of the owner
2) photographs are taken of what is being collected including description of the packaging which is damn important when we are talking about luxury goods!
3) papers with the detailed description of goods are signed by both parties during collection, one copy for each party.

This is a lot more hassle but much safer for both sides.
Reading the stories ladies wrote made me horrified. Just imagining someone collecting a bunch of Birkins and chucking them into the trunk of the car without any paperwork given just gives me the creeps.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gracekelly said:


> Good news, but I don’t want to jinx things. I have been in contact via phone and email with tRR. Things should be resolving in another 7-10 days. I will let you all know the final outcome. Thanks to all my old and new tPF  friends for the moral support. I started this thread because I felt it was important for folks to know that reselling, even with reputable known sites, can be hazardous, and nothing should be taken for granted.   Big hugs to all of you!



Hoping this works out for you & thanks also for sharing your story.
It will be informative to those who will consider consigning merchandise to TRR
Make sure all your bags & boxes are sealed with an inventory list right on top.. so no mistaking
"lost" items


----------



## gracekelly

I wanted to give an update on my lost items.  They were never found and I am receiving a payout from RR.  It just appeared on my sales page with no explanation or response to my email of several days ago.  Actually, I am guessing the payout is the response.  I should be receiving the funds in 2 weeks according to their site.  Thanks for all the  support.  I think it helped resolve this as I do believe that resellers do keep an eye on this site.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

CeeJay said:


> *YES INDEED* .. they "lost" 3 of my (_more expensive_) Jewelry items and it took them *3 freakin' months* to research it (_claiming the same as what you noted that "*well - maybe YOU didn't include them*"_)!!!  *Total BS* .. because before I give it to the gal (_who also comes to my house - likely that it's the same person_ @gracekelly) .. I photograph EVERYTHING and I also write up a list (_actually in Excel_), with a description of the item and the retail price .. and I make the gal SIGN the document noting that all the items listed and photographed are included in the "drop-off" parcel.
> 
> So, what happened in my case??? .. (_and I found out only because one of their stupid inside associates accidentally cc:'d me on an internal email_) .. 2 folks in their *LA Warehouse* walked off with those 3 Jewelry items (_in other words, they STOLE them and never showed up at TRR again .. so, obviously they had every intention of stealing them and getting the hell out of town_)!!  I reported the incident to the LAPD, but as you might suspect, the LAPD did NOTHING (_can't even say how disappointing I find them .. it's like they simply DO NOT care about any of the folks in the Valley_) .. in addition to their response of "_*well - this type of 'stuff' happens a lot out here and yes, the folks jump-out of LA as soon as possible*_".
> 
> *So, what really made TRR jump?!?!*  I called my dear Attorney friend back in Boston (_Labor Law_), to inquire as to who would be the best attorney in Boston that would be able to help me.  More importantly  .. (_remember, I worked in the Alternatives area and as such, I knew the Investment Managers who had provided the start-up $$$_) I started to craft an email that would be sent to their CEO and my lawyer, noting that the 3 items were stolen (_I also provided the copy of the email that I accidentally received_) .. that I would report them not only for theft but more importantly .. I would make their Investment Managers aware of said theft which could very well result in them divesting their interest in TRR (_and since the 3 IM's had all put in a fair amount of $$$_).  Since TRR had yet to go public, losing any investment $$$ would hurt them greatly!
> 
> In the same letter, I provided the pictures of my items, the list of my items, and the signed copy of the receipt of all items but more importantly, I noted that since the theft occurred on their premises and that the thieves had been employees of TRR, I expected TRR to *outright PURCHASE* my stolen items at *FULL RETAIL*!!!!!  So, well .. 2 out of 3 isn't bad .. TRR did agree to purchase the items outright, but unfortunately .. because I had signed the consignment agreement, I could not get the full retail price .. but they did pay me *80% *of the retail price (_remember - their "normal" agreement is 70% but it does also depend on the "cost" of the item_).  Their CEO was pretty darn pissed off at me and in one phone call (_my attorney was also on the line_), she noted that she planned to "cancel" my account such that I couldn't purchase or sell any items anymore .. and that is when my attorney stepped in and told her "*under no circumstances will my/your client be subjected to that threat*"!!  Another important note .. *they had to pay me w/in 7 days*, not their BS of paying on the 15th of the month and they had to pay me by *direct deposit* with ZERO fees incurred by me.
> 
> 7 days later .. I had the $$$ and it was a nice sum, but .. alas, I refuse to consign with them going forward .. I will purchase items (_I find that they stupidly put up designer jewelry for pennies on the dollar because they simply don't know the designer jewelry as I do_) as I have gotten some truly MEGA-deals!!
> 
> Sorry for the verbose response; if you want to PM me, feel free to do so ..




My first thought was maybe either the courier or someone at the warehouse thieved Grace's scarves, and it seems like that could be a possibility since you both live in L.A.


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> I wanted to give an update on my lost items.  They were never found and I am receiving a payout from RR.  It just appeared on my sales page with no explanation or response to my email of several days ago.  Actually, I am guessing the payout is the response.  I should be receiving the funds in 2 weeks according to their site.  Thanks for all the  support.  I think it helped resolve this as I do believe that resellers do keep an eye on this site.



Glad to hear you received compensation, but so strange done so without any explanation. Thanks so much for coming back with an update.


----------



## lulu212121

gracekelly said:


> I wanted to give an update on my lost items.  They were never found and I am receiving a payout from RR.  It just appeared on my sales page with no explanation or response to my email of several days ago.  Actually, I am guessing the payout is the response.  I should be receiving the funds in 2 weeks according to their site.  Thanks for all the  support.  I think it helped resolve this as I do believe that resellers do keep an eye on this site.


Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear your are getting compensated for the missing items. I've been watching this thread for your updates and other's experiences. I have not had any problems with TRR, I usually only make purchases. I haven't consigned with them for a while and don't think I will.


----------



## gracekelly

There has been a new development.  All I can say is that the inmates are running the asylum and the place is a circus.  I will know more in a few days, but it isn't over and the ending may be different.


----------



## lulu212121

Oh no!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

gracekelly said:


> There has been a new development.  All I can say is that the inmates are running the asylum and the place is a circus.  I will know more in a few days, but it isn't over and the ending may be different.



Geesh, sounds so unprofessional! Sorry for the ordeal, hopefully sorted out soon...


----------



## langchacha

I have consigned with The Real Real a lot both pre-pandemic and during pandemic. I definitely felt more secure with the rep coming into my home and photographing everything right then and there, and taking it all with her. However, all of my “white glove pick-up” consigned items during the pandemic arrived at TRR safe and sound, too. It is unfortunate that this happened to you. I am sure they will do right by you in the end.


----------



## etoile de mer

langchacha said:


> I have consigned with The Real Real a lot both pre-pandemic and during pandemic. I definitely felt more secure with the rep coming into my home and photographing everything right then and there, and taking it all with her. However, all of my “white glove pick-up” consigned items during the pandemic arrived at TRR safe and sound, too. It is unfortunate that this happened to you. I am sure they will do right by you in the end.



It's always good to hear various experiences. At this point, though, TRR has had more than a month to sort this out for gracekelly. If I were a consignor in her position, I'd hope for a much faster resolution!


----------



## gracekelly

I didn't want to come back here until things were completed.  Today TRR sent the money for the lost items and the ones that sold.  Here  is the explanation for my comment about inmates running the asylum  The three scarves suddenly appeared on my Sales Page as sold items.  There was no picture and no explanation.  A few days later I receive an email from Consignor Relations telling me that my three scarves were ready for sale and were in the process of being photographed for sale.  Now that was confusing.  Meanwhile, the total amount that they said they were going to pay for the lost and sold items was clearly showing at the top of the Sales Page.  What to think???  I decided to wait and see what would happen and if the money would be sent to me on May 15th as promised.  Since May 15th is a Sat. TRR sent out payments today and I am happy to report that it is  all showing in my bank account as it showed on my Sales Page.

The thing that I think shows poor business practice is that I was not contacted at all by my rep or her supervisor to walk me through what happened.  They made it clear to me that this matter was in the hands of Consignor Relations and they were done dealing with it.  The email that I received indicating that the items were being photographed for sale had to be some sort of automated email despite a person signing the email.  It gives the impression that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.  On the positive side, they stood by their contract and made good on the lost items and lucky for me that some things had sold prior so my % was a little more. 

I consider myself very lucky that this ended well for me and in a timely fashion.  If I ever consigned with them again, I would not use the pick-up method and would either take it in person to the store or pack it up and photograph everything as a poster described upthread.

Thank  you all for keeping in touch with this thread and for all  your support.


----------



## BagStag

This is unacceptable, can you file a complaint against them?


----------



## jp23

They have now lost three of my bags it’s been under investigation for about a month. My contact at TRR (I sell A LOT) has practically ghosted me each time I try to follow up.


----------



## Allisonfaye

nm


----------



## gracekelly

jp23 said:


> They have now lost three of my bags it’s been under investigation for about a month. My contact at TRR (I sell A LOT) has practically ghosted me each time I try to follow up.


Once they handed it off to consignor relations, the rep pretty much ghosted you. M reimbursement was  easy for them because Hermes scarves had a pretty stable track record regarding sale price.   They should make good with payment for the loss.   Good luck!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Yup! I’ve had them lose an item before. They lost a Sydney Evan bracelet and they actually ended up paying me what they would have listed it for.... about 6 months go by and I get a package in the mail... it’s my bracelet. I guess they must have misplaced it. They never asked for the money back or anything. Idk... I think they accept too much inventory and can’t keep track of it... they need to work on curating specific items rather than just taking anything and everything... just my two cents


----------



## jp23

gracekelly said:


> Once they handed it off to consignor relations, the rep pretty much ghosted you. M reimbursement was  easy for them because Hermes scarves had a pretty stable track record regarding sale price.   They should make good with payment for the loss.   Good luck!


 thank you! they were supposed to get back to me within a week, of coarse they didn't. Currently on hold to see what on earth is going on.


----------



## etoile de mer

jp23 said:


> They have now lost three of my bags it’s been under investigation for about a month. My contact at TRR (I sell A LOT) has practically ghosted me each time I try to follow up.





jp23 said:


> thank you! they were supposed to get back to me within a week, of coarse they didn't. Currently on hold to see what on earth is going on.



Wow, good luck! Thanks for sharing your experience. When did customer service stop being a priority? I just don't want to support companies like this. I plan to avoid them as both a buyer and seller.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all,

Just came across this article .. 
{Mod - kindly move if there is another more appropriate link for this content .. }









						Thieves swipe more than $50,000 in handbags from Palo Alto luxury resale store
					

Five men went into The RealReal store at 379 University Avenue in Palo Alto shortly...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## lucywife

I requested my designer diamond 
ring I consigned a while ago to be sent back because it wasn’t selling and received an empty box. I emailed them several times and at first there were answers that they are “trying to figure out” where it might be and “if I’m sure the box was empty”?? and then they just stopped answering. I still have some items listed with them, but I won’t anymore. 
I was consigning with them since 2012 and this is the treatment I’ve got.


----------



## lucywife

jane said:


> I guess the only upside to their incompetence is when they price something too low because they have no idea what it is.


 yeah. Their so-called experts, what a joke.


----------



## Clearblueskies

lucywife said:


> I requested my designer diamond
> ring I consigned a while ago to be sent back because it wasn’t selling and received an empty box. I emailed them several times and at first there were answers that they are “trying to figure out” where it might be and “if I’m sure the box was empty”?? and then they just stopped answering. I still have some items listed with them, but I won’t anymore.
> I was consigning with them since 2012 and this is the treatment I’ve got.


Wow, that’s shocking.  I feel for you


----------



## gracekelly

I think at this point, I would drive to one of their stores and hand over the items in person.  I have only one item left that has been greatly reduced and really don't expect it to sell.  Waiting to see if they send it back.  Honestly, I don't know how or why I got so lucky as far as the payment for the lost items is concerned. They didn't make me wait that long either.   It would appear that I was far more fortunate than most.


----------



## *MJ*

lucywife said:


> I requested my designer diamond
> ring I consigned a while ago to be sent back because it wasn’t selling and received an empty box. I emailed them several times and at first there were answers that they are “trying to figure out” where it might be and “if I’m sure the box was empty”?? and then they just stopped answering. I still have some items listed with them, but I won’t anymore.
> I was consigning with them since 2012 and this is the treatment I’ve got.



This a horrible!!!! Were you able to get any resolution?


----------



## lucywife

*MJ* said:


> This a horrible!!!! Were you able to get any resolution?


I contacted BBB, filed the police report(tried at least) and an insurance claim. Interestingly enough that TRR replied to BBB inquiry, but nobody from the company contacted me directly.


----------



## langchacha

I apparently spoke too soon singing TRR’s praises on here. I noticed that some items on my most recent consignment have not been processed—well past the 21 day consignment period. I have notified consignor services repeatedly.  They just send the same form letter back to me over and over about it taking 21 days—even though it has been many weeks beyond that or that they have emailed another Dept. Then they “ghost” me. No updates/zero communication. Meanwhile one valuable couture dress and two other items are currently in the abyss. The Real Real is in violation of the terms of their consignment contract and there is no way for me to compel them to respond. Something smells rotten about the whole thing.


----------



## gracekelly

langchacha said:


> I apparently spoke too soon singing TRR’s praises on here. I noticed that some items on my most recent consignment have not been processed—well past the 21 day consignment period. I have notified consignor services repeatedly.  They just send the same form letter back to me over and over about it taking 21 days—even though it has been many weeks beyond that or that they have emailed another Dept. Then they “ghost” me. No updates/zero communication. Meanwhile one valuable couture dress and two other items are currently in the abyss. The Real Real is in violation of the terms of their consignment contract and there is no way for me to compel them to respond. Something smells rotten about the whole thing.


They are not showing on the site at all?

ETA:  I think that I received attention because I had phone contact with representatives from the very beginning before I ever had my items picked up.  After it appeared that items were lost, I then spoke with her supervisor.  Any email communications that I sent were basically not responded to in a personal (to me) fashion.  I received form letter communications as well an some of them made no sense at all.


----------



## langchacha

gracekelly said:


> They are not showing on the site at all?
> 
> ETA:  I think that I received attention because I had phone contact with representatives from the very beginning before I ever had my items picked up.  After it appeared that items were lost, I then spoke with her supervisor.  Any email communications that I sent were basically not responded to in a personal (to me) fashion.  I received form letter communications as well an some of them made no sense at all.



They show up as “received”. All of the other items that were consigned at the same time have either been listed, sold or returned to me. Except for these 3 pieces that have been in the limbo status of “received” for many weeks.


----------



## gracekelly

langchacha said:


> They show up as “received”. All of the other items that were consigned at the same time have either been listed, sold or returned to me. Except for these 3 pieces that have been in the limbo status of “received” for many weeks.


I would demand the items be  returned. if they can’t do that then they are lost and you are owed,  by contract, what they would have sold for.


----------



## Gennas

gracekelly said:


> I would demand the items be  returned. if they can’t do that then they are lost and you are owed,  by contract, what they would have sold for.


They are terrible!! They never respond to emails or answer their CS phone lines!!! I want all of my cosigned items shipped back to me. Shadiest company ever!!!


----------



## Gennas

I love how you email only to see if you can make more $$$ off my sales. First of all you guys have never once checked in with me since i consigned. Never confirmed the cheap price you listed the two Smythe blazers. I want both of those shipped back to me asap this week!!! I'm selling all my items to Fashionphile now. The RR is awful!!! No one ever answers your CS line or emails!!! Kaitlin your terrible manager never called me back last week when I left an urgent message for her!!!! I have over $200,000 I wanted to cosign not now. All my shoes, handbags are being shipped to Fashionphile and Yoogis Closet. Send the two blazers back this week and send me the tracking number. I'm also reporting Kaitlin for never once calling me back

Marissa you have also been terrible. You saw my emails I copied you on two weeks ago when no one got back to me in CS.

*I'm done with this company!!!!! Ariel in their Luxury Consignment emailed me after not checking in with me for 6 months!!!! I also was told Katilin the Manager would call me back last week and of course she never did. I'm done with them. Just posted this on social media. I'm only selling to Fashionphile, Yoogis Closet and Tradesy or Bonz for designer clothes.  There are also some really great consignment stores in Newport Beach and CDM that I'm selling my Chanel, Burberry, Givenchy, St John. *


----------



## Gennas

gracekelly said:


> I would demand the items be  returned. if they can’t do that then they are lost and you are owed,  by contract, what they would have sold for.


I'm having the same problem with this Shady company!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Gennas said:


> I love how you email only to see if you can make more $$$ off my sales. First of all you guys have never once checked in with me since i consigned. Never confirmed the cheap price you listed the two Smythe blazers. I want both of those shipped back to me asap this week!!! I'm selling all my items to Fashionphile now. The RR is awful!!! No one ever answers your CS line or emails!!! Kaitlin your terrible manager never called me back last week when I left an urgent message for her!!!! I have over $200,000 I wanted to cosign not now. All my shoes, handbags are being shipped to Fashionphile and Yoogis Closet. Send the two blazers back this week and send me the tracking number. I'm also reporting Kaitlin for never once calling me back
> 
> Marissa you have also been terrible. You saw my emails I copied you on two weeks ago when no one got back to me in CS.
> 
> *I'm done with this company!!!!! Ariel in their Luxury Consignment emailed me after not checking in with me for 6 months!!!! I also was told Katilin the Manager would call me back last week and of course she never did. I'm done with them. Just posted this on social media. I'm only selling to Fashionphile, Yoogis Closet and Tradesy or Bonz for designer clothes.  There are also some really great consignment stores in Newport Beach and CDM that I'm selling my Chanel, Burberry, Givenchy, St John. *


This is so awful!  Again, I don't know how I managed to get so lucky with them.  Interesting about the Smythe jackets.  I have one that I considered sending to them until I saw the low prices they listed them at.  Smythe is a very good brand and the pricing on the site is way too low.  Hope this gets better for you.


----------



## Gennas

gracekelly said:


> This is so awful!  Again, I don't know how I managed to get so lucky with them.  Interesting about the Smythe jackets.  I have one that I considered sending to them until I saw the low prices they listed them at.  Smythe is a very good brand and the pricing on the site is way too low.  Hope this gets better for you.


Thank you. Yes, they used to be great when they first started. Now they are terrible. I love Smythe and Veronica Beard Blazers. I spend $695 and up for those blazers. They first listed the two Smythe blazers for $220, then lowered the price for $100 without even checking with me. I would have only made $50 on a blazer that I paid $695!!! Customer Service is so important to me. They have changed their CS phone line times again. Now they are not open on Sundays and close at 3 PM during the week!!! They never even let any customers know. They should just not have a CS, since they never respond to emails or answer the phone. I'm done with them. Julie, the CEO won't even do anything about their terrible CS. She only cares about making a profit!!! Good CEO's would look into the issues they are having and fix it.


----------



## Gennas

I just read the Glassdoor Reviews for The Real Real and now I fill sad for employees that work there. It sounds like a horrible place to work!!! This all comes down from the CEO. It is so true that they don't care about authenticating items. The CEO better get her act together or she is going to have another lawsuit!!! Wasn't it Chanel a couple of years ago.  Here is a what one employee said:

Current Employee
*Quantity over Quality*
May 24, 2021 - Copywriter in Secaucus, NJ

Recommend

CEO Approval

Business Outlook
Pros
The people and team start to become family but it is like Highschool.
Cons
Unrealistic, ridiculous daily UPH (units per hour). Literally working in a warehouse with no air conditioning.* They don't actually care about authenticating the items...it's all about hitting your daily number. Quantity over quality which makes no sense.*


----------



## Luv n bags

I had to request that an item be sent back to me because they reduced the price so much.  I brought it to a local consignment shop who listed it at a fair price.
What irks me is whenever I print a shipping label to consign items, a sales representative will call and text me.  I immediately block her.  I hate to be solicited.  Even when I want to do a drop off, a sales representative calls and texts.  I can’t stand this.


----------



## gracekelly

Gennas said:


> Thank you. Yes, they used to be great when they first started. Now they are terrible. I love Smythe and Veronica Beard Blazers. I spend $695 and up for those blazers. They first listed the two Smythe blazers for $220, then lowered the price for $100 without even checking with me. I would have only made $50 on a blazer that I paid $695!!! Customer Service is so important to me. They have changed their CS phone line times again. Now they are not open on Sundays and close at 3 PM during the week!!! They never even let any customers know. They should just not have a CS, since they never respond to emails or answer the phone. I'm done with them. Julie, the CEO won't even do anything about their terrible CS. She only cares about making a profit!!! Good CEO's would look into the issues they are having and fix it.


I think Neiman Marcus owns them now and they are in trouble so that says a lot.  I have received emails over time from different people inquiring if I have more items to sell so I have concluded that it is a revolving door of employees there.


----------



## Gennas

Luv n bags said:


> I had to request that an item be sent back to me because they reduced the price so much.  I brought it to a local consignment shop who listed it at a fair price.
> What irks me is whenever I print a shipping label to consign items, a sales representative will call and text me.  I immediately block her.  I hate to be solicited.  Even when I want to do a drop off, a sales representative calls and texts.  I can’t stand this.



Yes, I have the same problem whenever I print a shipping label too. The sales reps are so aggressive. They will email me that same day asking how come I have not shipped my items to them yet. How can I ship the items when I just printed the label 2 minutes ago. They will also call my home 4 or 5 times a day. I need to block them too. I just don't respond. All they care about is making $$ off our items. I just requested two have my two Smythe blazers be sent back to me. I'm going to take my shoes and Chanel to a great consignment store in Newport Beach. I really like Fashionphile for selling my bags.


----------



## Gennas

gracekelly said:


> I think Neiman Marcus owns them now and they are in trouble so that says a lot.  I have received emails over time from different people inquiring if I have more items to sell so I have concluded that it is a revolving door of employees there.


 I did not realize that Neiman's owns them. I thought Neimans bought out Fashionphile and not the Real Real. I can't stand the Real Real anymore. The need to just fire everyone and start over.


----------



## gracekelly

Gennas said:


> I did not realize that Neiman's owns them. I thought Neimans bought out Fashionphile and not the Real Real. I can't stand the Real Real anymore. The need to just fire everyone and start over.


My error!  You are correct.


----------



## Luv n bags

Gennas said:


> Yes, I have the same problem whenever I print a shipping label too. The sales reps are so aggressive. They will email me that same day asking how come I have not shipped my items to them yet. How can I ship the items when I just printed the label 2 minutes ago. They will also call my home 4 or 5 times a day. I need to block them too. I just don't respond. All they care about is making $$ off our items. I just requested two have my two Smythe blazers be sent back to me. I'm going to take my shoes and Chanel to a great consignment store in Newport Beach. I really like Fashionphile for selling my bags.


FaShionphile is great! Fair quotes (IMO), and very fast payment.  No one hounding me to let them pick it up, or provide a list to them.  
TRR is great if you are a buyer.  The prices are pretty low.  As a seller, it sucks! Can’t have it both ways.


----------



## langchacha

Luv n bags said:


> FaShionphile is great! Fair quotes (IMO), and very fast payment.  No one hounding me to let them pick it up, or provide a list to them.
> TRR is great if you are a buyer.  The prices are pretty low.  As a seller, it sucks! Can’t have it both ways.


Great to read this about Fashionphile. Realreal continues to flat out ghost me about my missing items (that are marked as “received” on their end). All other items have been listed/sold. They also ignored my email asking for the “missing” items to be returned to me. How can a company just not reply to their consignor when we have a contract with them?

They are not owned by Neiman’s. TRR is a publicly traded company. They have an earnings call on August 9th... I guess their shareholders don’t do much due diligence, given how many complaints are out there.


----------



## Tina_Bina

I dropped off 3 clothing items on Sept. 8th: a ba&sh cashmere sweater, a jacquemus top and a khaite top. And guess what? They "lost" my 860 dollar Khaite top and are saying I never dropped one off at their office in LA to them. I AM FURIOUS


----------



## gracekelly

Tina_Bina said:


> I dropped off 3 clothing items on Sept. 8th: a ba&sh cashmere sweater, a jacquemus top and a khaite top. And guess what? They "lost" my 860 dollar Khaite top and are saying I never dropped one off at their office in LA to them. I AM FURIOUS


Did you take a picture?


----------



## Tina_Bina

gracekelly said:


> Did you take a picture?



no i never had to in the past when I brought my chanel clothing items, etc. BUT -- i did make an appointment and text messaged a woman from TRR saying I am bringing in those exact 3 pieces. Also wrote a description of them in the app when I was confirming the appointment. TRR said they opened an investigation and will need at least 5 days to update my app to see if they find the piece


----------



## A1aGypsy

Keep pushing, this is their MO. Deny aggressively and then back down. Good luck


----------



## gracekelly

Tina_Bina said:


> no i never had to in the past when I brought my chanel clothing items, etc. BUT -- i did make an appointment and text messaged a woman from TRR saying I am bringing in those exact 3 pieces. Also wrote a description of them in the app when I was confirming the appointment. TRR said they opened an investigation and will need at least 5 days to update my app to see if they find the piece


Agree.  Keep on them.  I did and had success and I thought it went faster than I thought it would.  After your experience, I would literally take a picture of handing the item to the SA in the store!  The nerve to say that you didn't bring it in!  They tried to say that my lost scarves were not included with my pick-up and I put a stop to that line of conversation really fast.  
I actually decided a couple of days ago that I might use them again.  I would still do the pick up method, but I would handle it differently.  I would go out to the van with the items and take a picture as each piece was placed inside the van.  If they don't appear when the van is unloaded, then it is totally on them as far as disappearance is concerned. I was told that if you have something that is not in a box, then you should place it in a plastic bag.  I think I would also label the bag with an item description and have a picture of that as part of my picture file for submitted items.  Paranoia obviously wins the day when dealing with RR.  

Wanted to add that one thing that I think really helped me is that I sent pictures of all the submitted items to the RR rep and she had them before I even had the things picked up.  At least it showed that I owned them and wasn't confabulating an item out of thin air.


----------



## toodensneakers

Tina_Bina said:


> I dropped off 3 clothing items on Sept. 8th: a ba&sh cashmere sweater, a jacquemus top and a khaite top. And guess what? They "lost" my 860 dollar Khaite top and are saying I never dropped one off at their office in LA to them. I AM FURIOUS


They "lost" it. WOW. That is just plain stupid. I swear there is something fishy. My friend purchased a fake Gucci Marmont.


----------



## Lillianlm

The RealReal “lost” my diamond ring, which they listed for over $5,000. It was listed for a month or two and then disappeared from the listing.  After months of trying to get answers, they finally paid me my commission, as if it had been sold. I’ll never consign with them again.


----------



## etoile de mer

All these stories...geesh! They just seem like the dark underbelly of resale...unseemly!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Tina_Bina said:


> I dropped off 3 clothing items on Sept. 8th: a ba&sh cashmere sweater, a jacquemus top and a khaite top. And guess what? They "lost" my 860 dollar Khaite top and are saying I never dropped one off at their office in LA to them. I AM FURIOUS



Just wanted to provide an update to this. So through multiple calls and emails I have learned that you can text the # 50347 with the word “Real” to get the fastest customer support.

by using this text process today I received the following info:






Strange that there was a “buyout” done but it’s never been reflected on the previous calls, emails or my account that they received my item. Curious


----------



## Prinipessa

Tina_Bina said:


> Just wanted to provide an update to this. So through multiple calls and emails I have learned that you can text the # 50347 with the word “Real” to get the fastest customer support.
> 
> by using this text process today I received the following info:
> 
> View attachment 5202898
> 
> View attachment 5202899
> 
> 
> Strange that there was a “buyout” done but it’s never been reflected on the previous calls, emails or my account that they received my item. Curious


Good to hear that you had a positive experience with their text customer support.  Mine is the opposite, every time I got through the process of providing their required information, a text came through saying to go about my day and an associate would text when they are ready.  It was hours then days and they never texted back.  I tried several times with the same result.  I'm done with TRR!


----------



## rdgldy

Dealing with issues currently too.  My Chanel scarf and Tiffany bone cuff in authentication for a month……
I had an investigation opened. I call every few days and blast their social media. Planning to report to the BBB. They have pictures of my items as my rep took photos when she picked them up.  I am done with them.  I sold a lot of items in the past but they’ve really gotten horrible and after these are returned to me I will no longer be sending them anything.


----------



## Prinipessa

rdgldy said:


> Dealing with issues currently too.  My Chanel scarf and Tiffany bone cuff in authentication for a month……
> I had an investigation opened. I call every few days and blast their social media. Planning to report to the BBB. They have pictures of my items as my rep took photos when she picked them up.  I am done with them.  I sold a lot of items in the past but they’ve really gotten horrible and after these are returned to me I will no longer be sending them anything.


Same here, they lost my items, then after months of back and forth they paid for them, only because my rep took photos of what she picked up. I gave them another chance, only to have my items really low balled on the listing prices even after I showed them other examples of the same item listed on TRR for much more.  When I asked for my items to be returned they put all my things in one huge box, unprotected.  The box arrived damaged with several items broken.  They blamed UPS and would not take responsibility for not wrapping glass in bubble-wrap and combining china, books, clothes, and silver into one giant box.


----------



## DynoPno

gracekelly said:


> Did you take a picture?


My experience with TRR looks as follows, in the form of cracks and holes on the bottom of shoes. I took pictures and sent them to TRR, which they realized they had to give me a full refund upon them receiving the item.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Do you ladies ever get the feeling some of the employees take home and wear your items before they go on sale? Just a thought my husband speculated on when one of my items went missing for 2 weeks


----------



## Lillianlm

rdgldy said:


> Dealing with issues currently too.  My Chanel scarf and Tiffany bone cuff in authentication for a month……
> I had an investigation opened. I call every few days and blast their social media. Planning to report to the BBB. They have pictures of my items as my rep took photos when she picked them up.  I am done with them.  I sold a lot of items in the past but they’ve really gotten horrible and after these are returned to me I will no longer be sending them anything.



Even if they receive and acknowledge receipt of your items, it’s taken months (3-4) to list some of them (whereas other of my items sent in the same box were listed within a month). And then TRR lost an expensive item of mine that they had listed! At least they couldn’t claim it wasn’t received. I’m so done with them, too.


----------



## rdgldy

Tina_Bina said:


> Do you ladies ever get the feeling some of the employees take home and wear your items before they go on sale? Just a thought my husband speculated on when one of my items went missing for 2 weeks


or conveniently lose certain ones??


----------



## Prinipessa

rdgldy said:


> or conveniently lose certain ones??


It's also interesting to me that they are very responsive when it comes to setting an appointment for consignment pick up, but good luck getting anyone to speak with when there is a problem. Now their customer service won't answer the phone and has you on hold for hours listening to horrible loud music, knowing you will give up.  Their text message help is automated and unresponsive. I don't know how they stay in business. As for me, never again!


----------



## Lillianlm

Prinipessa said:


> It's also interesting to me that they are very responsive when it comes to setting an appointment for consignment pick up, but good luck getting anyone to speak with when there is a problem. Now their customer service won't answer the phone and has you on hold for hours listening to horrible loud music, knowing you will give up.  Their text message help is automated and unresponsive. I don't know how they stay in business. As for me, never again!



Bingo.

The first time I worked with their representative to consign my stuff, I specifically asked for a working customer service number in case I had a question or if an issue came up. The rep assured me that I just needed to reach out to her for ANYTHING Customer Service related and that she would help me. What a load of BS — they promise the moon and deliver nothing if there’s a problem.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Lillianlm said:


> Bingo.
> 
> The first time I worked with their representative to consign my stuff, I specifically asked for a working customer service number in case I had a question or if an issue came up. The rep assured me that I just needed to reach out to her for ANYTHING Customer Service related and that she would help me. What a load of BS — they promise the moon and deliver nothing if there’s a problem.





Prinipessa said:


> It's also interesting to me that they are very responsive when it comes to setting an appointment for consignment pick up, but good luck getting anyone to speak with when there is a problem. Now their customer service won't answer the phone and has you on hold for hours listening to horrible loud music, knowing you will give up.  Their text message help is automated and unresponsive. I don't know how they stay in business. As for me, never again!


This is EXACTLY correct. They bug me all the time to consign, text, call etc., BUT when there's an issue they are nowhere to be found.

Someone please tell me there's an alternative!!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

QuelleFromage said:


> This is EXACTLY correct. They bug me all the time to consign, text, call etc., BUT when there's an issue they are nowhere to be found.
> 
> Someone please tell me there's an alternative!!!


I consign with Timeless Luxuries.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I consign with Timeless Luxuries.


Have you found a way to ship to Australia without huge shipping costs? I tried it once and it was so much more than shipping to Europe or Asia.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Have you found a way to ship to Australia without huge shipping costs? I tried it once and it was so much more than shipping to Europe or Asia.


It's very pricey, but I use DHL and pack as lightly as possible in a plastic shipping bag.  She dry cleans everything before listing anyway, so it doesn't matter that it gets squished. I haven't tried to send a big H box to Australia, just mostly clothing.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> It's very pricey, but I use DHL and pack as lightly as possible in a plastic shipping bag.  She dry cleans everything before listing anyway, so it doesn't matter that it gets squished. I haven't tried to send a big H box to Australia, just mostly clothing.


Thank you. Yes, I think reducing the size/weight of the box will be helpful.


----------



## gracekelly

rdgldy said:


> or conveniently lose certain ones??


I have no doubt that my missing scarves were taken by an employee.  I saw them get on the van so what happened from the time they got on the van to the time they got off the van. They may have cameras, but anyone watching TV or movies knows there are ways to circumvent them.  I think that they have been inundated with items during the pandemic.  People at home had more time to go through their closets and find things they didn't need or were not fitting after the Covid weight gain, or they just wanted the money in their pocket.  For whatever reason, staffing? they have not been able to keep up with what is coming in the door, so it is taking more time to list, and more opportunity for things to get lost or stolen.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> It's very pricey, but I use DHL and pack as lightly as possible in a plastic shipping bag.  She dry cleans everything before listing anyway, so it doesn't matter that it gets squished. I haven't tried to send a big H box to Australia, just mostly clothing.


The profit margin/net to you  is so much better that it pays to send things that far at higher shipping cost?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> The profit margin/net to you  is so much better that it pays to send things that far at higher shipping cost?


Yes, I think so, for particular items.   The Real Real is unpredictable in terms of pricing, discounts, and crappy photography.


----------



## thriftwitchcraft

I made one purchase of a small handbag from them before reading all these horror stories, and even on the purchasing side it seems sketchy. It was marked as “delivered” last Wednesday but I never received it. 

When this happened to me with another item in the past, I was able to call the carrier directly and get the issue resolved the next business day.

But TRR requires you wait 3 days after a package is marked “delivered” to file a claim with them, and I was told by a rep that they would contact the carrier for me but the process would take 5-10 business days. I’ve never dealt with a company that makes you wait so long to file a claim, and it seems like it would just make the package more likely to remain lost.


----------



## etoile de mer

Karenaellen said:


> I consign with Timeless Luxuries.



I've purchased from them a few times. Perfect transactions each time, they are very conscientious.


----------



## rdgldy

thriftwitchcraft said:


> I made one purchase of a small handbag from them before reading all these horror stories, and even on the purchasing side it seems sketchy. It was marked as “delivered” last Wednesday but I never received it.
> 
> When this happened to me with another item in the past, I was able to call the carrier directly and get the issue resolved the next business day.
> 
> But TRR requires you wait 3 days after a package is marked “delivered” to file a claim with them, and I was told by a rep that they would contact the carrier for me but the process would take 5-10 business days. I’ve never dealt with a company that makes you wait so long to file a claim, and it seems like it would just make the package more likely to remain lost.


maybe open a new dispute with your credit card company in the meantime?


----------



## thriftwitchcraft

rdgldy said:


> maybe open a new dispute with your credit card company in the meantime?


Since I still hadn't heard anything over a week later, I just filed a missing package report with UPS directly. I would have done that initially, but TRR put the actual tracking number in an obscure place and I initially wasn't able to find it (I had to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and it was in small print). It was a lower value bag, just about $85 after a new buyer promotion, so thankfully I don't have too much money tied up in it. In my experience, postal carriers are typically pretty good about making things right when it comes to lost packages so hopefully I won't have to worry about opening a dispute.


----------



## Gennas

OMG Real Real is now charging another $1.00 in shipping fees. So now instead of paying $11.95 for your item to be thrown into a plastic bag, they are now charging another $1.00 to cover COVID fees!!! First of all they should have notified us via email or on their site and not just throw that extra fee on without warning us. I placed an order today and just noticed that I was being charged another $12.95 due to COVID!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gennas said:


> OMG Real Real is now charging another $1.00 in shipping fees. So now instead of paying $11.95 for your item to be thrown into a plastic bag, they are now charging another $1.00 to cover COVID fees!!! First of all they should have notified us via email or on their site and not just throw that extra fee on without warning us. I placed an order today and just noticed that I was being charged another $12.95 due to COVID!!!!



It is a little disconcerting for TRR to charge $1.00 for COVID without even putting it on their  website
for all to see before placing an order.
Many major stores as well as shops that have an internet presence are shipping for FREE & also
free returns.
I don't even like their "FIRST LOOK" monthly fee to shop 24 hours in advance.


----------



## Gennas

This is BS!!! I found that out the hard way yesterday. It showed up on my email confirmation that I was not just paying the $11.95, taxes and now another $1.00 for COVID!!! This is BS!!! They should have emailed all of us that pay for the First Look or anyone that buys on their site about this!!! Not just add it on without telling us. *Plus the 20% off code doesn't work on any of the new or good items!!! Waste of time and $$$ on this site.*


----------



## lulilu

I don't find paying an extra $1 to be onerous.  Everything has gone up. Food delivery charges have sky rocketed.  Everyone is trying to make up for losses.


----------



## Gennas

If you leave any neg feedback on Trustpilot, they remove it!!! I was posting about their terrible CS and they took it down.  I had placed an order 2 weeks ago and it still has not shipped. They will not cancel my order. They said I need to wait until next week. I see that they are removing many negative reviews and the employees at Trustpilot are making up accounts and leaving positive reviews. Shady company!! They are paying Trustpilot to remove any honest and neg reviews.


----------



## Gennas

lulilu said:


> I don't find paying an extra $1 to be onerous.  Everything has gone up. Food delivery charges have sky rocketed.  Everyone is trying to make up for losses.


It's not the extra $1 fee. It's that they never notified me or anyone else!!! I also now receive items thrown in a plastic bag and shipped by USPS Mail and not UPS.


----------



## lanternfive

Gennas said:


> It's not the extra $1 fee. It's that they never notified me or anyone else!!! I also now receive items thrown in a plastic bag and shipped by USPS Mail and not UPS.



Agree. They've effectively increased the shipping fee without notice, while simultaneously downgrading the shipping service also without notice. TRR didn't announce this at all, but instead of UPS Ground, they are now shipping UPS Surepost, which is cheaper for them, but means that it takes even longer for your package to be delivered because UPS Surepost service only delivers your local post office, which then actually completes the delivery to your home.


----------



## Gennas

Perhaps this could be why The Real Real has been struggling with commission payments and withholding items to clients and not making refunds
Shareholders of online luxury-goods marketplace The RealReal have filed a class action lawsuit alleging that members of the company's executive team, board of directors, and underwriting banks lied to shareholders, artificially inflating share prices.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Perhaps this could be why The Real Real has been struggling with commission payments and withholding items to clients and not making refunds
> Shareholders of online luxury-goods marketplace The RealReal have filed a class action lawsuit alleging that members of the company's executive team, board of directors, and underwriting banks lied to shareholders, artificially inflating share prices. Why am I not surprised to hear this. Shady CEO and BOD's!!!!


----------



## e_33_1

gracekelly said:


> I sent quite a few things to the Real Real. They were actually picked up at my home with their contactless pickup service.   I noticed that three items were not being shown on my sales page  and inquired about it.  I am now being told that they don't have them and they are suggesting that I never included them!   Has this happened to anyone where they have lost things?




I just noticed a bracelet is missing from my Real Real Consignment and an identical one with the messed up hinge says it sold on Everything But the House but it said it sold in July and I sent my items in September. I'm totally freaked out. Something is definitely wrong. I reached out to my sales person at The Real Real. I can't believe it. I haven't had an issue with them before. Try checking Everything but the House and filter to see ended items. Scary. I'll never consign with them again if they don't make this right! :/


----------



## Itinerantd

Unfortunately they only they you probably can do is repeatedly bothering them. Use the text function, email and calling. I sent two items in July, they were confirmed to be missing in September only about last week got paid out for one of them. It’s like pulling teeth. If confirmed missing they say they will do a buyout of what you would have gotten had they sold. I provided an estimate of the amount I expected in that scenario after waiting so long and that might have helped. Thank goodness my items were not super expensive.


----------



## lulilu

Itinerantd said:


> Unfortunately they only they you probably can do is repeatedly bothering them. Use the text function, email and calling. I sent two items in July, they were confirmed to be missing in September only about last week got paid out for one of them. It’s like pulling teeth. If confirmed missing they say they will do a buyout of what you would have gotten had they sold. I provided an estimate of the amount I expected in that scenario after waiting so long and that might have helped. Thank goodness my items were not super expensive.


You can also try messaging them through Facebook.


----------



## louisandlattes

After months of attempting to have my TRR items returned to me, I only had luck after filing a BBB complaint. Needless to say, I haven’t consigned with them since and now avoid shopping there, too.


----------



## Lillianlm

louisandlattes said:


> After months of attempting to have my TRR items returned to me, I only had luck after filing a BBB complaint. Needless to say, I haven’t consigned with them since and now avoid shopping there, too.



I posted about this elsewhere, but the way I got payment from TRR for an item I believe they lost (which can also be done to get items returned) is to follow the terms of the contract (paragraph 5) and send a written request to their legal department in San Francisco demanding return of the items. They are obligated to return the items within 30 days, pursuant to paragraph 5(b). Read the details of the contract to determine whether the cost is on you or if they bear the cost of return. That is dependent upon the length of time they’ve had the items. 

In my case, my letter forced TRR to pay my commission, as they couldn’t return the item within the 30 days. 

I also recommend that you send your letter by certified mail, return receipt requested. Cite the specific paragraph(s) of the contract and keep your demand short and to the point. Remember, they are contractually obligated to return the items if you properly request it. Read your contract and put your request in writing.


----------



## louisandlattes

Lillianlm said:


> I posted about this elsewhere, but the way I got payment from TRR for an item I believe they lost (which can also be done to get items returned) is to follow the terms of the contract (paragraph 5) and send a written request to their legal department in San Francisco demanding return of the items. They are obligated to return the items within 30 days, pursuant to paragraph 5(b). Read the details of the contract to determine whether the cost is on you or if they bear the cost of return. That is dependent upon the length of time they’ve had the items.
> 
> In my case, my letter forced TRR to pay my commission, as they couldn’t return the item within the 30 days.
> 
> I also recommend that you send your letter by certified mail, return receipt requested. Cite the specific paragraph(s) of the contract and keep your demand short and to the point. Remember, they are contractually obligated to return the items if you properly request it. Read your contract and put your request in writing.


Genius! I wish I had had this idea when my items were missing. I’ll keep this advice in mind if I meet anyone having problems in the future.
Thank you!


----------



## incredibellle

Sharing my experience and adding another data point that is the incompetency that is TheRealReal..

Two items were returned to me (not my decision) in November, but were addressed to the wrong address. They have been lost for nearly 2 months and each time I reach out via text, someone assures me they handled it and it's clear they haven't done anything.

I reached out immediately via text to 50347 to get my address updated in November. I reached out again a day later because another item was being returned to the wrong address. Both times, the associate assured me they were ensuring the items were going to my correct address.

1 month later, I still didn't receive any items. It took me 2 full days to get a response via text. Another associate looked into my missing items, confirmed they were still missing (and that the previous 2 associates did nothing and didn't change my address), and said the two items would be sent back to my correct address and she will send an email with an update.

It has been 3 weeks since I last spoke with that associate and I have received no updates on my missing items for 3 weeks. I texted with another associate today who I told that I am expecting full compensation ASAP, which he did not understand. He simply told me to wait another 7-10 business days. I am not confident he did anything either.

I also tried calling and got routed to presumably some offshore call center who told me he is just customer service and can't help me. When I asked to be transferred, he told me the Consignor Relations team is not working today due to Covid guidelines and referred me back to text. I explained that I have been texting for months and have received no resolution or sign that anything is being done. When I asked when any one from Consignor Relations team will be working again so I can call back, he said that he doesn't know and that the guidelines are unclear. :| If what he says is true, it's strange to me that an entire department would be off for an indeterminate amount of time.. what the heck is going on with this company?


----------



## lulilu

pinkellephant said:


> Sharing my experience and adding another data point that is the incompetency that is TheRealReal..
> 
> Two items were returned to me (not my decision) in November, but were addressed to the wrong address. They have been lost for nearly 2 months and each time I reach out via text, someone assures me they handled it and it's clear they haven't done anything.
> 
> I reached out immediately via text to 50347 to get my address updated in November. I reached out again a day later because another item was being returned to the wrong address. Both times, the associate assured me they were ensuring the items were going to my correct address.
> 
> 1 month later, I still didn't receive any items. It took me 2 full days to get a response via text. Another associate looked into my missing items, confirmed they were still missing (and that the previous 2 associates did nothing and didn't change my address), and said the two items would be sent back to my correct address and she will send an email with an update.
> 
> It has been 3 weeks since I last spoke with that associate and I have received no updates on my missing items for 3 weeks. I texted with another associate today who I told that I am expecting full compensation ASAP, which he did not understand. He simply told me to wait another 7-10 business days. I am not confident he did anything either.
> 
> I also tried calling and got routed to presumably some offshore call center who told me he is just customer service and can't help me. When I asked to be transferred, he told me the Consignor Relations team is not working today due to Covid guidelines and referred me back to text. I explained that I have been texting for months and have received no resolution or sign that anything is being done. When I asked when any one from Consignor Relations team will be working again so I can call back, he said that he doesn't know and that the guidelines are unclear. :| If what he says is true, it's strange to me that an entire department would be off for an indeterminate amount of time.. what the heck is going on with this company?


Did you have a consignor person or "luxury account specialist" you dealt with when you consigned your items?  I would call and email that person.  At least that is a person who knows you and your account?


----------



## incredibellle

lulilu said:


> Did you have a consignor person or "luxury account specialist" you dealt with when you consigned your items?  I would call and email that person.  At least that is a person who knows you and your account?


I do, I guess it's worth another try. When I first reached out to her in November about my items getting sent to the wrong address she just told me to text the number I've been texting. It seemed like they're in different departments, but I'll try her again just to see..


----------



## louisandlattes

pinkellephant said:


> Sharing my experience and adding another data point that is the incompetency that is TheRealReal..
> 
> Two items were returned to me (not my decision) in November, but were addressed to the wrong address. They have been lost for nearly 2 months and each time I reach out via text, someone assures me they handled it and it's clear they haven't done anything.
> 
> I reached out immediately via text to 50347 to get my address updated in November. I reached out again a day later because another item was being returned to the wrong address. Both times, the associate assured me they were ensuring the items were going to my correct address.
> 
> 1 month later, I still didn't receive any items. It took me 2 full days to get a response via text. Another associate looked into my missing items, confirmed they were still missing (and that the previous 2 associates did nothing and didn't change my address), and said the two items would be sent back to my correct address and she will send an email with an update.
> 
> It has been 3 weeks since I last spoke with that associate and I have received no updates on my missing items for 3 weeks. I texted with another associate today who I told that I am expecting full compensation ASAP, which he did not understand. He simply told me to wait another 7-10 business days. I am not confident he did anything either.
> 
> I also tried calling and got routed to presumably some offshore call center who told me he is just customer service and can't help me. When I asked to be transferred, he told me the Consignor Relations team is not working today due to Covid guidelines and referred me back to text. I explained that I have been texting for months and have received no resolution or sign that anything is being done. When I asked when any one from Consignor Relations team will be working again so I can call back, he said that he doesn't know and that the guidelines are unclear. :| If what he says is true, it's strange to me that an entire department would be off for an indeterminate amount of time.. what the heck is going on with this company?


If I can make a suggestion, submit a BBB complaint!

They gave me the runaround in the same way for weeks; after my BBB complaint, the issue was resolved within 48 hours. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinkellephant said:


> Sharing my experience and adding another data point that is the incompetency that is TheRealReal..
> 
> Two items were returned to me (not my decision) in November, but were addressed to the wrong address. They have been lost for nearly 2 months and each time I reach out via text, someone assures me they handled it and it's clear they haven't done anything.
> 
> I reached out immediately via text to 50347 to get my address updated in November. I reached out again a day later because another item was being returned to the wrong address. Both times, the associate assured me they were ensuring the items were going to my correct address.
> 
> 1 month later, I still didn't receive any items. It took me 2 full days to get a response via text. Another associate looked into my missing items, confirmed they were still missing (and that the previous 2 associates did nothing and didn't change my address), and said the two items would be sent back to my correct address and she will send an email with an update.
> 
> It has been 3 weeks since I last spoke with that associate and I have received no updates on my missing items for 3 weeks. I texted with another associate today who I told that I am expecting full compensation ASAP, which he did not understand. He simply told me to wait another 7-10 business days. I am not confident he did anything either.
> 
> I also tried calling and got routed to presumably some offshore call center who told me he is just customer service and can't help me. When I asked to be transferred, he told me the Consignor Relations team is not working today due to Covid guidelines and referred me back to text. I explained that I have been texting for months and have received no resolution or sign that anything is being done. When I asked when any one from Consignor Relations team will be working again so I can call back, he said that he doesn't know and that the guidelines are unclear. :| If what he says is true, it's strange to me that an entire department would be off for an indeterminate amount of time.. what the heck is going on with this company?





louisandlattes said:


> If I can make a suggestion, submit a BBB complaint!
> 
> They gave me the runaround in the same way for weeks; after my BBB complaint, the issue was resolved within 48 hours.
> 
> Wishing you the best!



In addition to the suggestion above, I'd also contact the CEO Julie Wainwright & hopefully
you noted the names of the various people you spoke & texted with. She needs to know how
the staff has handled your situation, JMO


----------



## Lillianlm

The contact information for TRR’s Legal Department:

The RealReal, Inc.
Attn: Legal Department
55 Francisco St, 6th Floor
San Francisco, CA 94133


----------



## rdgldy

Definitely file a claim with the BBB.  I would also blast their social media. They are a horror to deal with.


----------



## langchacha

pinkellephant said:


> Sharing my experience and adding another data point that is the incompetency that is TheRealReal..
> 
> Two items were returned to me (not my decision) in November, but were addressed to the wrong address. They have been lost for nearly 2 months and each time I reach out via text, someone assures me they handled it and it's clear they haven't done anything.
> 
> I reached out immediately via text to 50347 to get my address updated in November. I reached out again a day later because another item was being returned to the wrong address. Both times, the associate assured me they were ensuring the items were going to my correct address.
> 
> 1 month later, I still didn't receive any items. It took me 2 full days to get a response via text. Another associate looked into my missing items, confirmed they were still missing (and that the previous 2 associates did nothing and didn't change my address), and said the two items would be sent back to my correct address and she will send an email with an update.
> 
> It has been 3 weeks since I last spoke with that associate and I have received no updates on my missing items for 3 weeks. I texted with another associate today who I told that I am expecting full compensation ASAP, which he did not understand. He simply told me to wait another 7-10 business days. I am not confident he did anything either.
> 
> I also tried calling and got routed to presumably some offshore call center who told me he is just customer service and can't help me. When I asked to be transferred, he told me the Consignor Relations team is not working today due to Covid guidelines and referred me back to text. I explained that I have been texting for months and have received no resolution or sign that anything is being done. When I asked when any one from Consignor Relations team will be working again so I can call back, he said that he doesn't know and that the guidelines are unclear. :| If what he says is true, it's strange to me that an entire department would be off for an indeterminate amount of time.. what the heck is going on with this company?




So many headaches dealing with TRR both as consignor and customer. Their customer service is incredibly problematic and frustrating. I don’t think it could be worse. They don’t actually read your emails—they just reply with standard formatted answers. Takes multiple attempts to finally get somewhere & someone who is actually capable of trouble shooting. I hope your situation gets resolved.


----------



## Gennas

langchacha said:


> So many headaches dealing with TRR both as consignor and customer. Their customer service is incredibly problematic and frustrating. I don’t think it could be worse. They don’t actually read your emails—they just reply with standard formatted answers. Takes multiple attempts to finally get somewhere & someone who is actually capable of trouble shooting. I hope your situation gets resolved.


Yes, and you can't even get a person in the US anymore. When I call into Customer Service I always get someone in India!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Welp I’m glad I listened to you guys on some level and took pics of what was in the box before shipping. I think they have lost my items since even the guy I’m working with says that I should have had my items listed by now. I will definitely be contacting him and sending out my pics today. Also I have individual pics of each item while it was in my possession as well, so that helps even more. This is so ridiculous…should have listened about the consignment horror stories. Just liked shopping with them so much :-/


----------



## darkangel07760

This scares me as I have some items I want to consign. Anyone recommend someone else?


----------



## waterlillyje

CeeJay said:


> *YES INDEED* .. they "lost" 3 of my (_more expensive_) Jewelry items and it took them *3 freakin' months* to research it (_claiming the same as what you noted that "*well - maybe YOU didn't include them*"_)!!!  *Total BS* .. because before I give it to the gal (_who also comes to my house - likely that it's the same person_ @gracekelly) .. I photograph EVERYTHING and I also write up a list (_actually in Excel_), with a description of the item and the retail price .. and I make the gal SIGN the document noting that all the items listed and photographed are included in the "drop-off" parcel.
> 
> So, what happened in my case??? .. (_and I found out only because one of their stupid inside associates accidentally cc:'d me on an internal email_) .. 2 folks in their *LA Warehouse* walked off with those 3 Jewelry items (_in other words, they STOLE them and never showed up at TRR again .. so, obviously they had every intention of stealing them and getting the hell out of town_)!!  I reported the incident to the LAPD, but as you might suspect, the LAPD did NOTHING (_can't even say how disappointing I find them .. it's like they simply DO NOT care about any of the folks in the Valley_) .. in addition to their response of "_*well - this type of 'stuff' happens a lot out here and yes, the folks jump-out of LA as soon as possible*_".
> 
> *So, what really made TRR jump?!?!*  I called my dear Attorney friend back in Boston (_Labor Law_), to inquire as to who would be the best attorney in Boston that would be able to help me.  More importantly  .. (_remember, I worked in the Alternatives area and as such, I knew the Investment Managers who had provided the start-up $$$_) I started to craft an email that would be sent to their CEO and my lawyer, noting that the 3 items were stolen (_I also provided the copy of the email that I accidentally received_) .. that I would report them not only for theft but more importantly .. I would make their Investment Managers aware of said theft which could very well result in them divesting their interest in TRR (_and since the 3 IM's had all put in a fair amount of $$$_).  Since TRR had yet to go public, losing any investment $$$ would hurt them greatly!
> 
> In the same letter, I provided the pictures of my items, the list of my items, and the signed copy of the receipt of all items but more importantly, I noted that since the theft occurred on their premises and that the thieves had been employees of TRR, I expected TRR to *outright PURCHASE* my stolen items at *FULL RETAIL*!!!!!  So, well .. 2 out of 3 isn't bad .. TRR did agree to purchase the items outright, but unfortunately .. because I had signed the consignment agreement, I could not get the full retail price .. but they did pay me *80% *of the retail price (_remember - their "normal" agreement is 70% but it does also depend on the "cost" of the item_).  Their CEO was pretty darn pissed off at me and in one phone call (_my attorney was also on the line_), she noted that she planned to "cancel" my account such that I couldn't purchase or sell any items anymore .. and that is when my attorney stepped in and told her "*under no circumstances will my/your client be subjected to that threat*"!!  Another important note .. *they had to pay me w/in 7 days*, not their BS of paying on the 15th of the month and they had to pay me by *direct deposit* with ZERO fees incurred by me.
> 
> 7 days later .. I had the $$$ and it was a nice sum, but .. alas, I refuse to consign with them going forward .. I will purchase items (_I find that they stupidly put up designer jewelry for pennies on the dollar because they simply don't know the designer jewelry as I do_) as I have gotten some truly MEGA-deals!!
> 
> Sorry for the verbose response; if you want to PM me, feel free to do so ..


 Hi Ceejay, how are you ? the real real picke up 8 luxury items in my place in LA 1 month ago, I have the driver receipt and they don't know now where my items are, may I contact you for advice ? thank you for your help
Julie


----------



## Gennas

Has anyone worked with the Real Real Account Luxury manager
*Maegan Monne ? *I have over $50,000 that I was going to have her pick up at my house. Now I'm concerned after reading about the issues everyone is having.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I would never consign anything high value to TRR. I give them things I'd otherwise just donate - they are too scattered, too inaccurate, and way too many fakes. I posted this elsewhere, but I have someone else's consignments in my dashboard right now - which means someone is missing theirs. I *think* some of mine are missing as well, but TRR isn't done assessing the shipment.

Basically if I send to TRR I have to be ok if I never see it again.

If you want to resell a high value item that is bags, accessories, jewelry, I'd go to a less "mass market" reseller. I think even Fashionphile would be better than TRR by miles. For clothes, I wish I knew a better option. 

I don't think who your "luxury account manager" is matters. I have had two, both very sweet, but once the items are in the system it doesn't seem they have any control.


----------



## hphile

QuelleFromage said:


> I would never consign anything high value to TRR. I give them things I'd otherwise just donate - they are too scattered, too inaccurate, and way too many fakes. I posted this elsewhere, but I have someone else's consignments in my dashboard right now - which means someone is missing theirs. I *think* some of mine are missing as well, but TRR isn't done assessing the shipment.



I've had my consignment's attributed to someone else's dashboard before. It's very frustrating.
I had to look through the packing list, look on the site for something of a similar description, and I sent all the links. Luckily some of the things I was selling only had one or two listings so it's more or less easy to identify that was mine. 

But no one is going to help you track down something so if they lose it or misattribute it, you have to do a lot of grunt work to make sure it gets attributed to you correctly.


----------



## WingNut

I recently sold one of my Hermes bags to them, but it was far from seamless. Previously I had sold a Lindy and that was smooth as silk, did the "getPaidNow" option, all this working with a decent rep. Time between my shipment to them and me getting the money was about 5 days.

This time was not so smooth. (I may have posted about this before so this is an update). My rep out on maternity leave and random specialist  took on my case. I sent them my B, and they gave me an evaluation questioning the authenticity, and telling me the lock/clochette were missing and that the dustbag was probably fake. Hrmmmm, no, since anything I've ever gotten that's H, has come directly from H. Thankfully I took photos of EVERYTHING as I was packing it up, even where I put the lock/clochette. I nearly went apeship when I was told stuff was missing, and thankfully had the photos to show them how it was packaged. Oh yea, after digging around a bit they found the pieces! Then it went into the "second round of authentication".  More than 2 weeks later, finally today, I got my GetPaidNow offer. Thankfully it hadn't changed from the previous estimate (once the questions were clarified). I will not lie I almost asked them to send it back, but it's done and I'm happy. Thankfully, I kept the bag on my insurance until I signed the form so if it was lost I would have had recourse. Ultimately the buyout was a good $1K higher than Fashionphile's and a good $3K higher than Rebag (!!!). I definitely would not have had the stomach to go the consignment route with this, even if it meant (possibly) more money (at least a month later)...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cross-posting from the other thread:
Update: if you are missing a Louis Vuitton 2002 Monogram Pochette Accessoires from your sales dashboard, TRR has put it in mine and assigned over $500 of your sales to me. I have stopped them from actually giving me the money, at least I think I have as it hasn't hit my bank account, (!!!!!!!) but it's still in my dashboard under my sales.
Every time I contact TRR, they ask me to re-send the SKUs of the items that are not mine, and those that are missing (how can I know the SKUs that are missing???). I asked them if they thought that was my job or theirs and they told me it was mine 

I'm not active on tPF these days but I will check occasionally for PMs in case this bag belongs to a tPFer.

I would not trust TRR with a bag of any value. I was about to consign some jewelry, but nope.


----------



## Gennas

QuelleFromage said:


> Cross-posting from the other thread:
> Update: if you are missing a Louis Vuitton 2002 Monogram Pochette Accessoires from your sales dashboard, TRR has put it in mine and assigned over $500 of your sales to me. I have stopped them from actually giving me the money, at least I think I have as it hasn't hit my bank account, (!!!!!!!) but it's still in my dashboard under my sales.
> Every time I contact TRR, they ask me to re-send the SKUs of the items that are not mine, and those that are missing (how can I know the SKUs that are missing???). I asked them if they thought that was my job or theirs and they told me it was mine
> 
> I'm not active on tPF these days but I will check occasionally for PMs in case this bag belongs to a tPFer.
> 
> I would not trust TRR with a bag of any value. I was about to consign some jewelry, but nope.


OMG, that is terrible. You are so nice and honest. I was just about to ship some brand new CL's, brand new Burberry Coats, and other high end items to them. Now I'm scared to ship them. Do you think it's safe if you just use one UPS label for each item?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gennas said:


> OMG, that is terrible. You are so nice and honest. I was just about to ship some brand new CL's, brand new Burberry Coats, and other high end items to them. Now I'm scared to ship them. Do you think it's safe if you just use one UPS label for each item?


As far as I can see, tracking our items (*ALWAYS keep your original packing list from when you send, and make sure it's accurate*! Mine now has new items on it!) and double-checking that everything we send is in our dashboard is 100% up to us. Seems like most people *eventually* find their items and get their revenue. That said, an unscrupulous person who suddenly got a bunch of money for someone else's item could conceivably close their account and also close their bank account as soon as money was transferred. I'm sure there is some fine print somewhere in the consignor agreement that tells us what happens then.....sigh.


----------



## Lillianlm

Gennas said:


> OMG, that is terrible. You are so nice and honest. I was just about to ship some brand new CL's, brand new Burberry Coats, and other high end items to them. Now I'm scared to ship them. Do you think it's safe if you just use one UPS label for each item?



Well, TRR lost a diamond ring of mine that I had listed with them (which they valued over $5k). It was lost after it was inventoried and listed for sale (it reverted to a ‘COMING SOON’ listing, which remained for months, so I’d say that nothing is safe with TRR, unfortunately.


----------



## Gennas

QuelleFromage said:


> As far as I can see, tracking our items (*ALWAYS keep your original packing list from when you send, and make sure it's accurate*! Mine now has new items on it!) and double-checking that everything we send is in our dashboard is 100% up to us. Seems like most people *eventually* find their items and get their revenue. That said, an unscrupulous person who suddenly got a bunch of money for someone else's item could conceivably close their account and also close their bank account as soon as money was transferred. I'm sure there is some fine print somewhere in the consignor agreement that tells us what happens then.....sigh.


Thank you for the great advice!!! I am concerned about the packing list. For my brand new burberry coat with tags, it only says burberry coat on the packaging list that was emailed to me. I did take a lot of pictures of the coat. I took pictures of the inside, inside tag, outside of the front and back and the hanging tags. The packaging slip for my brand new CL Pigalles only says CL shoes. My Luxury RR sales associate wanted me to just send me one UPS label and ship over $50,000 of items to the RR. I told her no way. I do not feel comfortable, so I have go online myself and downloaded 4 separate UPS labels and packaging slips. Now I'm scared to send anything in. I might try sending in one item that I don't care about first and see how it goes.


----------



## Gennas

Lillianlm said:


> Well, TRR lost a diamond ring of mine that I had listed with them (which they valued over $5k). It was lost after it was inventoried and listed for sale (it reverted to a ‘COMING SOON’ listing, which remained for months, so I’d say that nothing is safe with TRR, unfortunately.


OMG, I'm so sorry!!!! That is awful!!! You better get your $$$ back or the ring. Have you contacted an attorney? I hope you get the ring back or your money.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gennas said:


> Thank you for the great advice!!! I am concerned about the packing list. For my brand new burberry coat with tags, it only says burberry coat on the packaging list that was emailed to me. I did take a lot of pictures of the coat. I took pictures of the inside, inside tag, outside of the front and back and the hanging tags. The packaging slip for my brand new CL Pigalles only says CL shoes. My Luxury RR sales associate wanted me to just send me one UPS label and ship over $50,000 of items to the RR. I told her no way. I do not feel comfortable, so I have go online myself and downloaded 4 separate UPS labels and packaging slips. Now I'm scared to send anything in. I might try sending in one item that I don't care about first and see how it goes.


PLEASE read the consignor terms - it seems that they are ONLY liable for loss if you use their label.
The terms are actually not as bad as I expected - that said from all the stories in this thread it seems like it's a nightmare to get your money. 
I was about to consign a Maria Tash earring but nope, especially seeing @Lillianlm 's post, I am going to keep treating TRR as a fancy drop-off box, where I send items I can lose, and they *might* send me money.


----------



## Lillianlm

Gennas said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry!!!! That is awful!!! You better get your $$$ back or the ring. Have you contacted an attorney? I hope you get the ring back or your money.


 
I did get my $ back after many sending unanswered emails. I am a retired attorney. I sent their legal department a certified letter demanding the return of my ring, as provided for in the contract. They are obligated to return a demanded item within 30 days. They obviously couldn’t do it, so they paid the $. But I’ll never consign with them again.


----------



## Gennas

Lillianlm said:


> I did get my $ back after many sending unanswered emails. I am a retired attorney. I sent their legal department a certified letter demanding the return of my ring, as provided for in the contract. They are obligated to return a demanded item within 30 days. They obviously couldn’t do it, so they paid the $. But I’ll never consign with them again.


I'm so glad you got your $$$. I'm sorry they stole your ring. Yes, now I'm very concerned about consigning with them. I think I will hold off for now.


----------



## Lillianlm

Gennas said:


> I'm so glad you got your $$$. I'm sorry they stole your ring. Yes, now I'm very concerned about consigning with them. I think I will hold off for now.



I understand that mistakes happen and employee pilfering is an issue for businesses. What is inexcusable is the lack of customer service and the total radio silence when legitimate issues were raised. I earned about $15k in commissions last year, so I shouldn’t have to beg for an answer (and frankly no one should regardless of amount consigned). Fortunately, a law degree and 30+ years of legal practice helped force TRR to respond.

I’ve posted previously on this site (probably on this thread) on the steps I took to get TRR to pay me for the diamond ring they lost. If you search my prior listings, it can hopefully give guidance to anyone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Gennas

Lillianlm said:


> I understand that mistakes happen and employee pilfering is an issue for businesses. What is inexcusable is the lack of customer service and the total radio silence when legitimate issues were raised. I earned about $15k in commissions last year, so I shouldn’t have to beg for an answer (and frankly no one should regardless of amount consigned). Fortunately, a law degree and 30+ years of legal practice helped force TRR to respond.
> 
> I’ve posted previously on this site (probably on this thread) on the steps I took to get TRR to pay me for the diamond ring they lost. If you search my prior listings, it can hopefully give guidance to anyone else in a similar situation.


Thank you for your great advice


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Jumping into this thread to vent a bit.  I've bought (never sold) from TRR for over ten years, and never had an issue with their description or product - usually it was better than described.  I just bought a bag from them and it was significantly not as described.  I am a very polite person and they argued with me that their description was accurate.  I disagreed but was willing to take store credit on the return because I want to buy something, lol.  That being said, I started really paying attention to descriptions.  The bag in question is the LV Lumineuse which is known for having edge coating issues.  The majority of their Lumi listings says "slight blemish at handle".  When I got mine, every mm of the edge coating on the handles and straps were cracked through, with a couple of chunks missing on the handles.  That's more than "a slight blemish".  I've been comparing with other Lumi listings, such as Lux Closet and FP, and theirs say outright "cracking on handles, edges..."  They are being up front about the condition of the bag, while it appears TRR is downplaying.
Then I started noticing they can't even get the descriptions correct. I looked at three Saleya MMs and each one had a different measurement. They label Balenciaga styles incorrectly on a regular basis.

I feel like their quality control has become non-existent.

They've been texting me to send them bags to sell and I keep saying "no thanks". When they offered to do an email quote with photos I agreed and never heard anything back. 

Bottom line, I will be very cautious when dealing with them in the future and will try to make my purchases elsewhere. I highly doubt I will be sending them anything after reading through this thread. It's unfortunate. 

Rant over. If you made it this far, thanks for listening.


----------



## Gennas

reneeluvscoach said:


> Jumping into this thread to vent a bit.  I've bought (never sold) from TRR for over ten years, and never had an issue with their description or product - usually it was better than described.  I just bought a bag from them and it was significantly not as described.  I am a very polite person and they argued with me that their description was accurate.  I disagreed but was willing to take store credit on the return because I want to buy something, lol.  That being said, I started really paying attention to descriptions.  The bag in question is the LV Lumineuse which is known for having edge coating issues.  The majority of their Lumi listings says "slight blemish at handle".  When I got mine, every mm of the edge coating on the handles and straps were cracked through, with a couple of chunks missing on the handles.  That's more than "a slight blemish".  I've been comparing with other Lumi listings, such as Lux Closet and FP, and theirs say outright "cracking on handles, edges..."  They are being up front about the condition of the bag, while it appears TRR is downplaying.
> Then I started noticing they can't even get the descriptions correct. I looked at three Saleya MMs and each one had a different measurement. They label Balenciaga styles incorrectly on a regular basis.
> 
> I feel like their quality control has become non-existent.
> 
> They've been texting me to send them bags to sell and I keep saying "no thanks". When they offered to do an email quote with photos I agreed and never heard anything back.
> 
> Bottom line, I will be very cautious when dealing with them in the future and will try to make my purchases elsewhere. I highly doubt I will be sending them anything after reading through this thread. It's unfortunate.
> 
> Rant over. If you made it this far, thanks for listening.


----------



## Gennas

OMG I received a blazer with a vomit stain on the sleeve. I called the RR CS the day I received the blazer and they said they would waive the return shipping fee!!! Well they just processed the return and charged me the $11.95 return shipping fee!!! Unacceptable!!!! You owe me $11.95, you sold a blazer with a vomit stain(*biohazard)* and had the audacity to charge me the return shipping. THey  should also refund original shipping. I have been trying to get through to the RR CS line for an hour and no one answers!!!!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> OMG I received a blazer with a vomit stain on the sleeve. I called the RR CS the day I received the blazer and they said they would waive the return shipping fee!!! Well they just processed the return and charged me the $11.95 return shipping fee!!! Unacceptable!!!! You owe me $11.95, you sold a blazer with a vomit stain(*biohazard)* and had the audacity to charge me the return shipping. THey  should also refund original shipping. I have been trying to get through to the RR CS line for an hour and no one answers!!!!!


Forgot to mention they already resold the item!!! They get stuff back and just relist and resell!!!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Gennas said:


> Forgot to mention they already resold the item!!! They get stuff back and just relist and resell!!!


They just got my bag back today.  I'm waiting to see if they really waive the fee as promised.  Wow,  I am flabbergasted by what they did to you!


----------



## Gennas

reneeluvscoach said:


> They just got my bag back today.  I'm waiting to see if they really waive the fee as promised.  Wow,  I am flabbergasted by what they did to you!


They better waived your fees!!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Gennas said:


> They better waived your fees!!


The only thing they didn't credit was the original shipping fee.  The bag is already relisted and the description is even worse - by worse I mean it makes it sound better than when I bought it!  Once I use this credit, I am so done with TRR.


----------



## Gennas

reneeluvscoach said:


> The only thing they didn't credit was the original shipping fee.  The bag is already relisted and the description is even worse - by worse I mean it makes it sound better than when I bought it!  Once I use this credit, I am so done with TRR.


OMG are you serious??? I can't believe they already relisted it and made the description sound better. They need to refund your original shipping fees too!!!


----------



## CanadianAbroad

reneeluvscoach said:


> Jumping into this thread to vent a bit.  I've bought (never sold) from TRR for over ten years, and never had an issue with their description or product - usually it was better than described.  I just bought a bag from them and it was significantly not as described.  I am a very polite person and they argued with me that their description was accurate.  I disagreed but was willing to take store credit on the return because I want to buy something, lol.  That being said, I started really paying attention to descriptions.  The bag in question is the LV Lumineuse which is known for having edge coating issues.  The majority of their Lumi listings says "slight blemish at handle".  When I got mine, every mm of the edge coating on the handles and straps were cracked through, with a couple of chunks missing on the handles.  That's more than "a slight blemish".  I've been comparing with other Lumi listings, such as Lux Closet and FP, and theirs say outright "cracking on handles, edges..."  They are being up front about the condition of the bag, while it appears TRR is downplaying.
> Then I started noticing they can't even get the descriptions correct. I looked at three Saleya MMs and each one had a different measurement. They label Balenciaga styles incorrectly on a regular basis.
> 
> I feel like their quality control has become non-existent.
> 
> They've been texting me to send them bags to sell and I keep saying "no thanks". When they offered to do an email quote with photos I agreed and never heard anything back.
> 
> Bottom line, I will be very cautious when dealing with them in the future and will try to make my purchases elsewhere. I highly doubt I will be sending them anything after reading through this thread. It's unfortunate.
> 
> Rant over. If you made it this far, thanks for listening.


I recently had a similar experience. It was a Givenchy bag listed as leather. When I received the bag, it was canvas. I spent forever emailing back and forth explaining that their listing as compared to what I received was entirely different. This is the second issue like this I’ve had — the other issue was a Chanel WOC with a lot more wear than was described or pictured (peeling!). I will definitely not be purchasing or selling with them.


----------



## jbags07

Posting here as there does not seem to be a dedicated TRR thread?  I purchased a bag on Sunday, and it hasn’t shipped yet. I called TRR yesterday, basically got nowhere…i persisted, so she ‘checked with a supervisor’, who said it would be shipped yesterday….still has not shipped. Has this happened with anyone?  5 days is a long time, and i am worried they cannot find it. Its a rare Knot and i really want it. I guess i will be calling again today, but yesterdays call yielded nothing …..


----------



## caannie

jbags07 said:


> Posting here as there does not seem to be a dedicated TRR thread?  I purchased a bag on Sunday, and it hasn’t shipped yet. I called TRR yesterday, basically got nowhere…i persisted, so she ‘checked with a supervisor’, who said it would be shipped yesterday….still has not shipped. Has this happened with anyone?  5 days is a long time, and i am worried they cannot find it. Its a rare Knot and i really want it. I guess i will be calling again today, but yesterdays call yielded nothing …..


This happened to me around Christmas. I purchased a wallet that was guaranteed delivery by Christmas. I purchased it a solid 10 days before Christmas too. They waited a week to ship it and it didn't show up until after Christmas. I had called and complained about it and they upgraded the shipping to express. Then when I returned the item they took the 29.95 expedited shipping charge out of my refund. For their mistake. Never again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jbags07 said:


> Posting here as there does not seem to be a dedicated TRR thread?  I purchased a bag on Sunday, and it hasn’t shipped yet. I called TRR yesterday, basically got nowhere…i persisted, so she ‘checked with a supervisor’, who said it would be shipped yesterday….still has not shipped. Has this happened with anyone?  5 days is a long time, and i am worried they cannot find it. Its a rare Knot and i really want it. I guess i will be calling again today, but yesterdays call yielded nothing …..



I have issues with timely shipping from TRR. I just suggest that you be persistent in speaking with
a supervisor. Their inventory is huge & items do get misplaced. There are also holds on items that
come from SA's transferring merchandise from one store to another location so the system doesn't
always catch up as I've experienced this situation as well.
5 days is a longer than usual,, it should have been shipped by now. Call back & ask to speak with a supervisor
& have the shipping fee waived.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jbags07 said:


> Posting here as there does not seem to be a dedicated TRR thread?  I purchased a bag on Sunday, and it hasn’t shipped yet. I called TRR yesterday, basically got nowhere…i persisted, so she ‘checked with a supervisor’, who said it would be shipped yesterday….still has not shipped. Has this happened with anyone?  5 days is a long time, and i am worried they cannot find it. Its a rare Knot and i really want it. I guess i will be calling again today, but yesterdays call yielded nothing …..




Did you receive your "knot"?


----------



## jbags07

Love Of My Life said:


> Did you receive your "knot"?


Thank you for your suggestion! I did call and ask to speak to a supervisor and was given a bit of a run around…’they would open an investigation and get back to me’. The next day i received a cancellation notice with no explanation other then, they were ‘unable to locate my item due to an error in their system’.  I actually had a 200$ off coupon i used also, and to ‘compensate me’ for the cancellation, they offered me a 25$ off coupon. I emailed them about it and heard nothing back, so i messaged them directly on instagram and they replied fairly quickly, and added a 200$ credit to my account. Which was very nice. But. I do not have my Knot. Its very disappointing.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Gennas said:


> OMG I received a blazer with a vomit stain on the sleeve. I called the RR CS the day I received the blazer and they said they would waive the return shipping fee!!! Well they just processed the return and charged me the $11.95 return shipping fee!!! Unacceptable!!!! You owe me $11.95, you sold a blazer with a vomit stain(*biohazard)* and had the audacity to charge me the return shipping. THey  should also refund original shipping. I have been trying to get through to the RR CS line for an hour and no one answers!!!!!



I recently (past few months) received a dress from TRR that was listed as "excellent no signs of wear".  It actually had a clump of dried semen on the bodysuit portion of the dress. They required me to photograph it (so gross) and send pics and it took them many hours via text (since you can't talk to anyone), to figure out how to send me a label.  And then the package just sat around and I had to get scolded by their customer service about how I didn't put the RMA number on the label. Are you joking?  And I had to wait over a month for them to issue my refund. Like what the eff.  

Also, this isn't the first time I've received a dress soiled in semen.  I actually posted years ago, somewhere on this forum, this same exact thing.  So it's happened to me twice.  Like gross.


----------



## Gennas

OMG, that is disgusting!!! I finally closed my account with RR. I was paying for the "First Look" too and they had the audacity to charge my credit card when I had closed my account. I'm never shopping with them again. I had also sent them some brand new CL shoes that I paid $1,200 for and they listed them for $345. I would have only made 55% of $345. I demanded they send all my items back to me. Luckily I got them all back. I have been able to sell all of my items for almost list price on Tradesy and PM.



lilmountaingirl said:


> I recently (past few months) received a dress from TRR that was listed as "excellent no signs of wear".  It actually had a clump of dried semen on the bodysuit portion of the dress. They required me to photograph it (so gross) and send pics and it took them many hours via text (since you can't talk to anyone), to figure out how to send me a label.  And then the package just sat around and I had to get scolded by their customer service about how I didn't put the RMA number on the label. Are you joking?  And I had to wait over a month for them to issue my refund. Like what the eff.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time I've received a dress soiled in semen.  I actually posted years ago, somewhere on this forum, this same exact thing.  So it's happened to me twice.  Like gross.


ount..


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> OMG, that is disgusting!!! I finally closed my account with RR. I was paying for the "First Look" too and they had the audacity to charge my credit card when I had closed my account. I'm never shopping with them again. I had also sent them some brand new CL shoes that I paid $1,200 for and they listed them for $345. I would have only made 55% of $345. I demanded they send all my items back to me. Luckily I got them all back. I have been able to sell all of my items for almost list price on Tradesy and PM.
> 
> 
> ount..


I forgot to mention the RR Luxury account mgr was rude too!!! She would not help me get my items back. They act so nice when they first reach out to you and then once they get your high end items they disappear.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Gennas said:


> I forgot to mention the RR Luxury account mgr was rude too!!! She would not help me get my items back. They act so nice when they first reach out to you and then once they get your high end items they disappear.



My consignment account rep always tells me she basically can only get me shipping labels or quotes but nothing else. Like I can't speak to any live person at TRR but they are paying people just to issue labels?  I won't be consigning with them anymore, I just can't handle the new platform. I need to be able to speak to someone. It takes days for anyone on consignor relations to text back and I'm not comfortable with sending them my items to have no way of talking to someone. They price things so inconsistent. I've sent items after obtaining quotes and they don't even follow the quotes. And I won't have any way of reaching someone for three days to correct their mistakes. They've also lost items of mine before. It's just a mess there.  I am concerned based on all the changes they're making that they will be filing for bankruptcy in the near future and I don't want them to have a bunch of my items when they do that because who knows what will happen then.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Well, the CEO "stepped down"... anyone here want the gig?

Don't think they're headed to bankruptcy, but they're still losing money, and given all the above it's not a shock.

To stay on topic, the items on my dashboard that weren't mine are gone, but some of mine are missing! AND they just dropped commission rates for sellers. It's not worth it to get $4 for a pristine item.


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, the CEO "stepped down"... anyone here want the gig?
> 
> Don't think they're headed to bankruptcy, but they're still losing money, and given all the above it's not a shock.
> 
> To stay on topic, the items on my dashboard that weren't mine are gone, but some of mine are missing! AND they just dropped commission rates for sellers. It's not worth it to get $4 for a pristine item.


I was thinking about sending in some items, but I am hesitant, I don’t want the looming feeling that they may go bankrupt. These companies seem to hang on forever by their teeth even when losing money, but when they do go out of business there seems to be no warning at all (understandably).


----------



## lilmountaingirl

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking about sending in some items, but I am hesitant, I don’t want the looming feeling that they may go bankrupt. These companies seem to hang on forever by their teeth even when losing money, but when they do go out of business there seems to be no warning at all (understandably).


It's probable they are doing just fine and will be around for awhile. I just get super worried about things when retailers make such large changes. It scares me and just doesn't provide me any confidence.  I'm sure they would take many steps before getting into a situation where they'd need to file for bankruptcy protection.


----------



## nicole0612

lilmountaingirl said:


> It's probable they are doing just fine and will be around for awhile. I just get super worried about things when retailers make such large changes. It scares me and just doesn't provide me any confidence.  I'm sure they would take many steps before getting into a situation where they'd need to file for bankruptcy protection.


That is true, but who knows by the time my items actually get there. I live in Seattle, and apparently they now only have one concierge person for high value pick-ups (my previous person quit a couple of weeks ago) so she is booking out 1.5 months currently, and the last time I sent things in, it took over 3 months from the time of pickup until they were listed for sale. I will say, once my items are listed, they generally sell within a day.


----------



## Nessa60

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, the CEO "stepped down"... anyone here want the gig?
> 
> Don't think they're headed to bankruptcy, but they're still losing money, and given all the above it's not a shock.
> 
> To stay on topic, the items on my dashboard that weren't mine are gone, but some of mine are missing! AND they just dropped commission rates for sellers. It's not worth it to get $4 for a pristine item.


My thoughts exactly. Just consigned a new Missoni Top w/tags. When I looked at the pic they put up.. the tags were gone and it was described as good condition. It sold for a whopping 18 Bucks. After the two items I have left there.. I’m done. Can sell stuff somewhere else.


----------



## ManyMoons

I should have trusted my gut and.. the bad reviews. 

TRR agent picked up 4 Chanels and 2 LV bag from me. 5 were “received” and after waiting for a couple of weeks i inquired about the 6th bag that wasn’t on my selling page.. I was quickly told “the bag wasn’t in the box”. I mean somebody received the box with 6 Chanel and LV bags, opened the box, counted FIVE instead of SIX, listed 5 of them on my selling page and didn’t have the COURTESY to let the owner know that an item is MISSING. WHO are these people?

They opened the investigation and now they just ghost me hoping I drop out. The “lost” bag was LV Pochette Metis reverse like new with the box and full packaging. 

It didn’t stop there. At that point I had already received the selling quotes for my Chanel bags and they were not great. I requested to send those bags back to me. TRR MARKED CHANEL BAGS I ASKED TO SHIP BACK AS “ NOT MEETING AUTHENTICITY STANDARDS”!? 

They authenticated them, provided suggested pricing for consignment but after I requested them back TRR marked them as INAUTHENTIC. So, if I don’t receive my bags back  - will TRR not compensate referring  to the fact that they marked them as FAKE!? 

How long did it take you, ladies, to get your items back to you?

 If I don’t get my items in their entirety TRR are absolute THIEVES then.


----------



## Lillianlm

ManyMoons said:


> I should have trusted my gut and.. the bad reviews.
> 
> TRR agent picked up 4 Chanels and 2 LV bag from me. 5 were “received” and after waiting for a couple of weeks i inquired about the 6th bag that wasn’t on my selling page.. I was quickly told “the bag wasn’t in the box”. I mean somebody received the box with 6 Chanel and LV bags, opened the box, counted FIVE instead of SIX, listed 5 of them on my selling page and didn’t have the COURTESY to let the owner know that an item is MISSING. WHO are these people?
> 
> They opened the investigation and now they just ghost me hoping I drop out. The “lost” bag was LV Pochette Metis reverse like new with the box and full packaging.
> 
> It didn’t stop there. At that point I had already received the selling quotes for my Chanel bags and they were not great. I requested to send those bags back to me. TRR MARKED CHANEL BAGS I ASKED TO SHIP BACK AS “ NOT MEETING AUTHENTICITY STANDARDS”!?
> 
> They authenticated them, provided suggested pricing for consignment but after I requested them back TRR marked them as INAUTHENTIC. So, if I don’t receive my bags back  - will TRR not compensate referring  to the fact that they marked them as FAKE!?
> 
> How long did it take you, ladies, to get your items back to you?
> 
> If I don’t get my items in their entirety TRR are absolute THIEVES then.



If this doesn’t get resolved soon favorably, I would send a letter to their legal department, via certified mail, return receipt requested, outlining the issues. It’s much harder to ignore than an email.

The RealReal, Inc.
Attn: Legal Department
55 Francisco Street, 6th Floor
San Francisco, CA 94133


----------



## ManyMoons

Lillianlm said:


> If this doesn’t get resolved soon favorably, I would send a letter to their legal department, via certified mail, return receipt requested, outlining the issues. It’s much harder to ignore than an email.
> 
> The RealReal, Inc.
> Attn: Legal Department
> 55 Francisco Street, 6th Floor
> San Francisco, CA 94133


THANK YOU! I’ll keep trying for the next several weeks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This company is....a mess. I cannot believe I had to beg them (more than once) not to send me close to $1K that belonged to other people's sales. What exactly would they do if I accepted unknowingly or hadn't been able to stop the bank transfer? Try to claw back from my bank? Almost scarier. 
For all I know some of my $ is sitting in someone else's account. @ManyMoons , I feel for you.I was credited for someone else's Pochette Accessoires, so watch out for your Metis which is much more valuable. Oy.


----------



## GoStanford

I don't plan to order from TRR again or if I do, I'll look into their expedited shipping.  The regular shipping came through UPS and they didn't ring the bell, leave a sticky note, or ask for a signature.  This may be a UPS situation rather than TRR, but I don't want to risk the items.


----------



## caannie

GoStanford said:


> I don't plan to order from TRR again or if I do, I'll look into their expedited shipping.  The regular shipping came through UPS and they didn't ring the bell, leave a sticky note, or ask for a signature.  This may be a UPS situation rather than TRR, but I don't want to risk the items.


I get packages from UPS weekly but for some reason only the package from TRR ended up unsigned for on my neighbor's porch. That was my final attempt to buy from them.


----------



## GoStanford

Not sure where to ask this question: have any of you bought handbags from TRR with the description of "residue" at the interior?  What does this mean?  Gum/candy?  Unknown sticky stuff?  Plain old dirt?  TRR descriptions are notoriously incomplete, but I have had good luck with my purchases there.  I don't want to have a bad experience, though, as the handbags are Final Sale.


----------



## lizz

I have bought an item on the Real Real in the past with no problem (Balenciaga motorcycle jacket) and I have sold 2 items with no problem. I recently bought a pair of Gucci pumps. Bought on July 13, called twice this week after I received no tracking number and demanded a refund. The customer service agents were absolutely no help. Then I get a tracking number yesterday July 23 and it shows the item being delivered to a completely different state than where I live.  I filed a chargeback. They are ridiculous, and I will never shop there again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

There is a very detailed article on TheRealReal's business on theinformation.com. I can't link it here because all links are personalized, but it should be accessible via a preview or trial. 
Basically, the company is in huge financial trouble and one of the reasons Wainwright stepped down was battles with the CFO (whom she fired) and refusal to adopt cost-cutting measures (which we might appreciate, as the measures requested were things like cutting consignment payouts).

It sounds as though their only path to survival is either cutting more costs in terms of staff (which will mean more mess and more lost items), or acquisition by a larger company.

I would not consign something very high value at this point....what happens if TRR goes under with your Birkin?


----------



## Gennas

QuelleFromage said:


> There is a very detailed article on TheRealReal's business on theinformation.com. I can't link it here because all links are personalized, but it should be accessible via a preview or trial.
> Basically, the company is in huge financial trouble and one of the reasons Wainwright stepped down was battles with the CFO (whom she fired) and refusal to adopt cost-cutting measures (which we might appreciate, as the measures requested were things like cutting consignment payouts).
> 
> It sounds as though their only path to survival is either cutting more costs in terms of staff (which will mean more mess and more lost items), or acquisition by a larger company.
> 
> I would not consign something very high value at this point....what happens if TRR goes under with your Birkin?


Terrible company. I'm not surprised. They damaged my brand new$1200 CL pumps, burberry coat and other items. I asked them to ship them back to me, because the consignment price was so low. Instead of putting the CL pumps back in the red dust bags, CL box. They just threw the shoes in their brown box with no protection. They ended up scratching the shoes and damaging them. They also put a tear on the Burberry coat. They are the worst company. They treat their customers like crap!!! It's because of their customers that they even have a business. Will never buy or sell anything with them!!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Terrible company. I'm not surprised. They damaged my brand new$1200 CL pumps, burberry coat and other items. I asked them to ship them back to me, because the consignment price was so low. Instead of putting the CL pumps back in the red dust bags, CL box. They just threw the shoes in their brown box with no protection. They ended up scratching the shoes and damaging them. They also put a tear on the Burberry coat. They are the worst company. They treat their customers like crap!!! It's because of their customers that they even have a business. Will never buy or sell anything with them!!!


Forgot to mention the Real Real stole my two CL Red Dust bags!!!


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> Forgot to mention the Real Real stole my two CL Red Dust bags!!! They kept them when they shipped my CL shoes back.


----------



## GoStanford

I have a pending shipment from TRR that has been stuck at “label created” in the UPS system for two days.  What do you think about the chances it actually is available and ships out?  Usually the shipping status gets updated daily.  It’s coming from Edison, NJ.  And it’s a purse, so final sale.


----------



## nicole0612

GoStanford said:


> I have a pending shipment from TRR that has been stuck at “label created” in the UPS system for two days.  What do you think about the chances it actually is available and ships out?  Usually the shipping status gets updated daily.  It’s coming from Edison, NJ.  And it’s a purse, so final sale.


The last item I ordered took about 1.5 weeks to ship. I filed for a return before it arrived because the time limit would have expired by the time it got here.


----------



## catlover2021

Gennas said:


> Has anyone worked with the Real Real Account Luxury manager
> *Maegan Monne ? *I have over $50,000 that I was going to have her pick up at my house. Now I'm concerned after reading about the issues everyone is having.


Hello! I've worked with this fabulous young lady. She is sincere and sweet, and a pleasure to work with. I suggest you contact her and remove this comment as it is unnecessary. No other post on this thread mentions a representative's name, please be respectful.


----------



## francesmonique

catlover2021 said:


> Hello! I've worked with this fabulous young lady. She is sincere and sweet, and a pleasure to work with. I suggest you contact her and remove this comment as it is unnecessary. No other post on this thread mentions a representative's name, please be respectful.


They are asking if anyone has worked with the particular account manager. Nothing is disrespectful about that. $50k is quite a lot to consign with TRR, it's valid to have questions about your assigned account manager.


----------



## catlover2021

francesmonique said:


> They are asking if anyone has worked with the particular account manager. Nothing is disrespectful about that. $50k is quite a lot to consign with TRR, it's valid to have questions about your assigned account manager


----------



## new.old.bag

francesmonique said:


> They are asking if anyone has worked with the particular account manager. Nothing is disrespectful about that. $50k is quite a lot to consign with TRR, it's valid to have questions about your assigned account manager.


Representatives from TRR have also been known to appear on these forums to contest member posts. This happened with me several years ago when I posted some factual information about my experiences with them. Although everyone was new once I am highly suspicious of any member who shows up with a new account just to tell others to censor their posts.


----------



## Gennas

new.old.bag said:


> Representatives from TRR have also been known to appear on these forums to contest member posts. This happened with me several years ago when I posted some factual information about my experiences with them. Although everyone was new once I am highly suspicious of any member who shows up with a new account just to tell others to censor their posts.


100% they did it to my post. I did not say one bad thing about the RR Luxury Rep. All I did was asked a question. I never trusted the RR and still don't. I'm sure it was Meagan Mona, the RR Luxury Rep that posted on here. She had just joined!!!


----------



## Gennas

francesmonique said:


> They are asking if anyone has worked with the particular account manager. Nothing is disrespectful about that. $50k is quite a lot to consign with TRR, it's valid to have questions about your assigned account manager.


Exactly!!!! Maegan Mona (AKA as Catlover 2021)I know that's you posting on here!!! I never once said one bad thing about you. Unfortantely, you did disappear when I sent you my $50,000 worth of stuff. I was able to get every item back though!!!


----------



## new.old.bag

Gennas said:


> 100% they did it to my post. I did not say one bad thing about the RR Luxury Rep. All I did was asked a question. I never trusted the RR and still don't. I'm sure it was Meagan Mona, the RR Luxury Rep that posted on here. She had just joined!!!


It’s really a terrible way of doing business and sad to see that they still continue this behavior even though it hasn’t worked out well for them in the past. I am so glad you got your items back. Situations like these only make people more hesitant to send items in. I have lost a few items with them and other companies. In my opinion bad experiences like this can turn people off from the entire resale model. I know I hardly try to sell anything anymore and when I do, it’s one item at a time to minimize my risk if something goes south.


----------



## Gennas

new.old.bag said:


> It’s really a terrible way of doing business and sad to see that they still continue this behavior even though it hasn’t worked out well for them in the past. I am so glad you got your items back. Situations like these only make people more hesitant to send items in. I have lost a few items with them and other companies. In my opinion bad experiences like this can turn people off from the entire resale model. I know I hardly try to sell anything anymore and when I do, it’s one item at a time to minimize my risk if something goes south.


Thank you so much. Yes, I'm so glad I got my items back. They did scratch and damage a pair of $850 _Christian Louboutins_. They were brand new in the box and each shoe was in the red dust bags. They scratched each shoe and just threw them in a box when I asked them to send them back to me. They also stole the red dust bags. They did not send those back to me. It looks like some one took a fingernail and scratched the front of each shoes. They were mad because I did not want to sell anything to them. The prices they offered were way too low. I still get emails from some of their sales reps asking if I want to sell anything. I'm so sorry you had some of your items lost. Yes, I'm very leary of selling my items to resale companies now.


----------



## new.old.bag

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much. Yes, I'm so glad I got my items back. They did scratch and damage a pair of $850 _Christian Louboutins_. They were brand new in the box and each shoe was in the red dust bags. They scratched each shoe and just threw them in a box when I asked them to send them back to me. They also stole the red dust bags. They did not send those back to me. It looks like some one took a fingernail and scratched the front of each shoes. They were mad because I did not want to sell anything to them. The prices they offered were way too low. I still get emails from some of their sales reps asking if I want to sell anything. I'm so sorry you had some of your items lost. Yes, I'm very leary of selling my items to resale companies now.


What a terrible situation and unfortunately seems to be common with some companies. So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Gennas

new.old.bag said:


> What a terrible situation and unfortunately seems to be common with some companies. So sorry you had to go through that.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Just a heads up that The Real Real incorrectly assigned 19 consignment items (that belong to other people) to my account! It's taken me 3 days to get help via phone, text, etc.

I’m sorry to whoever the owner of these 19 items are! I hope they find their rightful owners account


----------



## 880

Tina_Bina said:


> Just a heads up that The Real Real incorrectly assigned 19 consignment items (that belong to other people) to my account! It's taken me 3 days to get help via phone, text, etc.
> 
> I’m sorry to whoever the owner of these 19 items are! I hope they find their rightful owners account
> 
> View attachment 5597566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597567


@Tina_Bina , that sounds like such a hassle, but it is so kind of you to do this


----------



## Tina_Bina

880 said:


> @Tina_Bina , that sounds like such a hassle, but it is so kind of you to do this


the lady on my phone call said, "I don't remove items from accounts. You can just collect or try emailing them at consign@therealreal.com"

I ended up just texting 50347 and the word "VIP" and I am hoping I get help this way. The text support chat said it'll take 3-5 business days for the correction. What insanity....


----------



## Tina_Bina

QuelleFromage said:


> Cross-posting from the other thread:
> Update: if you are missing a Louis Vuitton 2002 Monogram Pochette Accessoires from your sales dashboard, TRR has put it in mine and assigned over $500 of your sales to me. I have stopped them from actually giving me the money, at least I think I have as it hasn't hit my bank account, (!!!!!!!) but it's still in my dashboard under my sales.
> Every time I contact TRR, they ask me to re-send the SKUs of the items that are not mine, and those that are missing (how can I know the SKUs that are missing???). I asked them if they thought that was my job or theirs and they told me it was mine
> 
> I'm not active on tPF these days but I will check occasionally for PMs in case this bag belongs to a tPFer.
> 
> I would not trust TRR with a bag of any value. I was about to consign some jewelry, but nope.


oMG! THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME ON MONDAY! 19 ITEMS! INSANE!


----------



## TraceySH

As of now they've lost a 30k diamond ring of mine. I have multiple tickets out trying to "locate" the item, apparently it just froze in authentication. They received the ring 4 weeks ago, and no movement. Eventually, my suspicions about it being lost (after contacting them multiple times and being told "things are just slow right now") were confirmed when things I'd sent in 10 days AFTER this ring started processing/ posting....ugh. Wish me luck you guys...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tina_Bina said:


> oMG! THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME ON MONDAY! 19 ITEMS! INSANE!


I'm so sorry. They are a mess.


TraceySH said:


> As of now they've lost a 30k diamond ring of mine. I have multiple tickets out trying to "locate" the item, apparently it just froze in authentication. They received the ring 4 weeks ago, and no movement. Eventually, my suspicions about it being lost (after contacting them multiple times and being told "things are just slow right now") were confirmed when things I'd sent in 10 days AFTER this ring started processing/ posting....ugh. Wish me luck you guys...


OMG - horrible! So sorry. Wishing you luck. I suppose worst case their insurance has to cover it? At least then you'll get full value....I hope?


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> As of now they've lost a 30k diamond ring of mine. I have multiple tickets out trying to "locate" the item, apparently it just froze in authentication. They received the ring 4 weeks ago, and no movement. Eventually, my suspicions about it being lost (after contacting them multiple times and being told "things are just slow right now") were confirmed when things I'd sent in 10 days AFTER this ring started processing/ posting....ugh. Wish me luck you guys...



So sorry, that's nuts! Fingers crossed for you in battle luxury warrior queen TraceySH

See #161 of this thread


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> So sorry, that's nuts! Fingers crossed for you in battle luxury warrior queen TraceySH
> 
> See #161 of this thread


Yes! This! And post #136 . @Lillianlm followed TRR's contractual rules and was paid for the lost item (a law degree seems to help in dealing with TRR!).


----------



## skyqueen

Between the vomit and the semen, I feel I've dodged a bullit! 
In fairness (and a while ago) I've had good luck with TRR. But I have only bought jewelry. Hard to find, some iconic, pieces. All in perfect condition with original packaging. My only complaint was the slower shipping, but I always got my items. I can't say I got a "deal"...price wise, most priced close to retail but they offered the items I wanted. One time I did get an extra 20% off!
I feel terrible for all the members that got ripped-off! I will think twice before purchasing again............


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> So sorry, that's nuts! Fingers crossed for you in battle luxury warrior queen TraceySH
> 
> See #161 of this thread


Thank you @papertiger ! This has happened before, or they've completely ruined something, and they've paid me forthwith. HOWEVER, the most they've had to cover is maybe $3k?? This is HIGH. I have the range I was supposed to be paid, and there's a 3500 difference between those 2 ranges. 30k was the high end, etc. So I am wondering if they have to pay me out, if they will pay higher, lower, or in the middle. Also since it's such a high ticket item, this could have been stolen so not sure if some sort of criminal proceedings might delay payout. Just a pain, and they've gotten so big now that it's hard to maneuver around all the gateways. 

(RING) fingers crossed!! XOXO


----------



## TraceySH

@papertiger @QuelleFromage thank you for the links to the other debacle. Sound guidance. I will simply request the ring back should they have no updates for me within the next few days. That should for the "sale". We will see how it goes...


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Thank you @papertiger ! This has happened before, or they've completely ruined something, and they've paid me forthwith. HOWEVER, the most they've had to cover is maybe $3k?? This is HIGH. I have the range I was supposed to be paid, and there's a 3500 difference between those 2 ranges. 30k was the high end, etc. So I am wondering if they have to pay me out, if they will pay higher, lower, or in the middle. Also since it's such a high ticket item, this could have been stolen so not sure if some sort of criminal proceedings might delay payout. Just a pain, and they've gotten so big now that it's hard to maneuver around all the gateways.
> 
> (RING) fingers crossed!! XOXO



I'm guessing criminal proceedings shouldn't delay insurance. If it is stolen, it should be easier to get a crime ref number (this is UK not US but I'm also guessing there must be an equivalent). Mislaid or damaged items usually take longer to address or assess. 

I've never worked with TRR, but for major auction houses I have sold with, normally it's the lower estimate they'll offer.


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> I'm guessing criminal proceedings shouldn't delay insurance. If it is stolen, it should be easier to get a crime ref number (this is UK not US but I'm also guessing there must be an equivalent). Mislaid or damaged items usually take longer to address or assess.
> 
> I've never worked with TRR, but for major auction houses I have sold with, normally it's the lower estimate they'll offer.


We will see their payout & how that goes....when you get a quote and are offered a range, they receive it and THEN you have to approve their quote. It doesn't just get listed. So, say they offered me the lowest of the range, at that point I could say, no, that's not ok, I wanted the higher end or bust. Then they send it back to you. I'd assume since they would have taken away my ability to approve the price, they'd have to offer me the highest?? I guess we will see. 

Not sure if they have cameras in their authentication areas, if so, maybe that will help...they don't have THAT many diamond rings in this price range...


----------



## etoile de mer

@Tina_Bina, so nice of you to post! 
@TraceySH, so sorry to hear, sending best wishes!

Pages and pages here of similar issues, how is this company still in business?!!


----------



## gracekelly

Just popping back to shake my head at all the nonsense that has continued to go on with this company. I consider myself very luck to have resolved my issues as quickly as I did and without financial hardship. This really gives me more to think about regarding any future transactions with this company based on the horrible experiences fellow tPF members have had.   My heart goes out to all who are continuing to have ongoing aggravation with RR. I hope issues will be resolved for all and with good outcomes.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Tina_Bina said:


> Just a heads up that The Real Real incorrectly assigned 19 consignment items (that belong to other people) to my account! It's taken me 3 days to get help via phone, text, etc.
> 
> I’m sorry to whoever the owner of these 19 items are! I hope they find their rightful owners account
> 
> View attachment 5597566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597567


They removed all 19 items from my account this morning! They are still missing my 11 clothing items they picked up from my house on August 4th.   filled out a BBB complaint. This is so wild


----------



## gracekelly

Tina_Bina said:


> They removed all 19 items from my account this morning! They are still missing my 11 clothing items they picked up from my house on August 4th.   filled out a BBB complaint. This is so wild


When they lost my scarves, they told me that they had camera at the receiving end and they checked them and nothing found.  My husband and I literally saw all my items go into the van that picked them up.  I told the rep that either they were taken from the van or from receiving.  I had pictures that I had sent to my rep showing what I was sending and I believe that is what provided my quick (for them) refund.  In future, If I was stupid enough to use them again,  I would take pictures of the items going on the van or if I took them to a RR store, putting the things in the hands of the SA.


----------

